# un pc post



## Coco

we will do what we need to, I'm am so ashamed for my country that did nothing in the 1 fts stage of a deadly pathogen that in a level 4 , this is the big time stage to get out the respirators air filled suits and full coverage.I am a health care worker that just put my notice in. I will not care for anyone anymore due the fact that I have a family of my own. Now is the time to make yourself ready for the unexpected, such as staying in place, not going to dr appointments or work , and to be there for your neighbors . 

I will be pulling my child from the middle school on Monday, and we are doing our best to keep our closest neighbors in our group.

God be with us all at this time


----------



## AngieM2

Is there any one thing that made now the time to make the jump to quit? If you cannot say, can you say if it's more than what we are discussing here or we hear in the news?

Good luck on starting the hunkering in. 

Please post here some to give us information as you can, on how it goes for you.


----------



## Coco

and yet the good will say they are now offering was a threat to be fired if those on staff did not comply as it was their duty to care for this patient/ 

If anyone needs a life sustaining meds you may now request it, I would take your 6 month full allotment, but this will differ with the scheduled 2-4 drugs . 

this is not going to be contained and we all need to just deal with the facts,

Basic hydration fluids that you can make
1/2 tsp of salt, light salt, baking soda, and 2 tsp sugar. you can add flavoring such as real lemon or lime or orange zest and juice, add to 1 Quart of water.


----------



## AngieM2

So hydration makes a difference? I've heard that gearing up our immunity may not be the best as this reves up the immunity and causes the issues. 

Anything you've heard that is somewhat along those lines?


----------



## Coco

I was told I would have to take care of anyone, If an E patient presented I would be required to take care of them even though at my place of work,
they can not provide the correct PPE that is needed to safely take care of my own health, I'm just sick about this .


----------



## AngieM2

Are any of the others in your job description doing the same? or planning to as soon as it gets down to actually having an E patient?


----------



## Coco

hydration will be the key, for the best chance. Pre mixed Gatorade will help, and good nutrition will be good also. You will have to make sure they are staying hydrated, even if they don't feel like drinking. Make sure you have extra things on had , and i will tell you it will be explosive from the rectum and the mouth.


----------



## partndn

I apologize if I'm dim, but I'm not sure I understand really what's going on from your post.. I am guessing you are a health care worker? and certainly not satisfied with what has been directed?

If so, I can understand the frustration and let down. I'm not here to judge your decision, but just to offer encouragement. Whatever you've decided, keep your hopes up in how to get through it. Don't let gloom overshadow your strength. Remember, this thing can be fought.

It's too bad some poor decisions have handicapped an entire industry, and likely at the expense of the suffering of many others.. suffering by those who are sick, as well as those like you, who I am assuming have felt forced to make decisions that will their own suffering results, financially and in many other ways.

Chin up! Pray. Keep positive.

edit: I read back and do see that you say you are health care worker. sorry I went too fast. the rest of my post still applies.


----------



## Old Vet

According to the CDC all you really need is a mask gloves and a gown by thoer first atatement then later on they said you need a face shield boots and a hat. Then later on they said you need a full has mat suit. I thing they are making it up as they go with out discussion of any kind. They also said that every hospital could treat people infected. All they need is a private room with a bathroom. But now they say there 11 beds for people infected by Ebola.
I can see why you are worded if they don't have prodigals then you are on your on. 
I see why you are not going to work.


----------



## Coco

Yes a RN will not be working anytime soon, clusters coming soon


----------



## Coco

In the US their are only 22 beds that can accommodate, a patient with ebola. 

The staff will have everything they need to keep them selves safe and the patients safe and all others safe.


----------



## Coco

22 beds, and many are full,


----------



## myheaven

Coco as a person from WI. I pray you can keep us updated on the real goings on here. I don't blame you one bit. I know my dh is a little jumpy. I'm jumpy. I have already talked with my kids the game plan of what is going to happen. They know, accept, and are willing to enforce our plan. I live in bfe I pray it's helpful to our community.


----------



## Coco

AngieM2 said:


> So hydration makes a difference? I've heard that gearing up our immunity may not be the best as this reves up the immunity and causes the issues.
> 
> Anything you've heard that is somewhat along those lines?


It's a virus no one has immunity, there is no cure , only support, fluids, pain reducers, cool baths , but one needs to be protected to take care of the ill, best chance to get all your family ready and tell them to drink, and keep sheets several layers under them and keep what they can contained, in heavy garbage bags , if they have the strength to do it. 

NOTHING will stop this now, just good hygiene, don't touch your face, and stay away from others. I am also wearing latex gloves now when I need to be anywhere and required to touch a surface. 

God be with us


----------



## AngieM2

Coco, thank you so much for posting. This is the same as hearing from the soldiers in the front of a battle. 

Your advice and what you have seen is valuable. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## AngieM2

touch to get it,
be near /droplets, to get it
air borne to get it?????


----------



## Coco

this is what I will be probably be going to jail for, EBOLA is in every state, the cases you heard about on the news is only a smidgen of what is going on, The CDC has some explaining to do, but no one has the balls to do anything that needs to be done


----------



## AngieM2

Why going to jail? for blowing the smoke (of network news reports) out of our eyes?


----------



## Coco

yes I do believe it's airborne , to some extent, I would not get on a plane to anywhere anymore. taxi cab drivers are a big spreader of it in the west Africa nations.


----------



## Coco

Ebola is in every state and the news media will not let anyone know this, I was just a headline after nurses were getting infected.


----------



## Coco

It's not just Texas, they need her to to fly, she is now being taken care of in the only facility that had a succeed in a treatment,


----------



## used2bcool13

One of the problems is that what the cdc is recommending and what hospitals are providing are not the same. A hazmat suit is waterproof, paper gown pants and shoe coverings are not, a mask is not the same as a respirator. the paper version and paper mask is what hospitals are providing for employees. 
I wish I could afford to step out of healthcare for the next year or so. I will just have a family emergency if someone with E walks in. No bs.

Keep us informed please.


----------



## Coco

bean counters,the big admins need there 6 figure salaries and cut what is not necessary.


and another thing is please tell your hospital and clinics to make the workers change their clothing, and shoes, so many are wearing their scrubs and work shoes into your community to shop and touch and it's not safe. we need to start taking control of what is acceptable, and what needs to be common sense


----------



## mcdot

This post is really scaring me. It's so matter of fact and sad. I feel like I'm wasting time going to bed now, I should be doing more to get ready.

Coco, you sound like the weight of the world is on your shoulders. Nothing would stop me from staying home and protecting my family. If you don't do it, who will?


----------



## kasilofhome

Would a med for reducing vomiting help?....phen something.

Otter pops were great small does of rehydration. Good or bad idea.

Thank you


----------



## Coco

hydration is a big key, anything to get some fluids in , vomit and diarrhea are uncontrolled and explosive. If one can't swallow you can take some pain reducers and smash them and mix them with a few drops of water and some sugar and place under the tongue this is called sub lingual every 2 hrs . and it will help but keep them drinking several quarts of hydration fluids a day. 
Potassium sugar and salt, light salt has potassium in but you can also smash some and mix with water.


----------



## Litlbits

Coco, why do say ebola is in every state? I'm not doubting you but can you give us a hint on what information you have that the rest of us don't? Please


----------



## Coco

the virus invades the living tissues and kills them and replicates in them and no It can't be controlled by anti nausea meds, the stomach lining and intestine lining will be sloughing off and it needs to be expelled.


----------



## Coco

most of the false negatives , were false, to the test


----------



## kasilofhome

Think about money.......the sheer number of people who come in contact with a single dollar or coin.

Preys to you and yours .....red flag will be what I think when I see your future post. You are brave.


----------



## Coco

used2bcool13 said:


> One of the problems is that what the cdc is recommending and what hospitals are providing are not the same. A hazmat suit is waterproof, paper gown pants and shoe coverings are not, a mask is not the same as a respirator. the paper version and paper mask is what hospitals are providing for employees.
> I wish I could afford to step out of healthcare for the next year or so. I will just have a family emergency if someone with E walks in. No bs.
> 
> Keep us informed please.


the CDC has known all along what was needed, but they left it upto the admins to buy them, and of course they didn't as the CDC said you can get it easily, they lied to us all and many are still believing the lies.
I'm now taking extreme measures to keep me and mine safe.

Oh and I have a person in the forces that was sent to help in west Africa, they will all be placed on a 42 day quarantine once they get the make shift hospitals up. he smells the death constantly because no one will take .care of the body's. he is wondering why no one is doing anything. and why it went this far?


----------



## Coco

http://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-o...lected-reserve-and-certain-individual-ready-r

*Executive Order: Ordering the Selected Reserve and Certain Individual Ready Reserve Members of the Armed Forces to Active Duty*

EXECUTIVE ORDER​ - - - - - - -​ ORDERING THE SELECTED RESERVE AND CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL READY RESERVE MEMBERS OF THE ARMED FORCES TO ACTIVE DUTY​ By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including sections 121 and 12304 of title 10, United States Code, I hereby determine that it is necessary to augment the active Armed Forces of the United States for the effective conduct of Operation United Assistance, which is providing support to civilian-led humanitarian assistance and consequence management support related to the Ebola virus disease outbreak in West Africa. In furtherance of this operation, under the stated authority, I hereby authorize the Secretary of Defense, and the Secretary of Homeland Security with respect to the Coast Guard when it is not operating as a service in the Navy, under their respective jurisdictions, to order to active duty any units, and any individual members not assigned to a unit organized to serve as a unit of the Selected Reserve, or any member in the Individual Ready Reserve mobilization category and designated as essential under regulations prescribed by the Secretary concerned, and to terminate the service of those units and members ordered to active duty.
This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.
BARACK OBAMA
THE WHITE HOUSE,
October 16, 2014.


anyone who had any medical training by our government are being called into active duty.


God be with us all


----------



## PrettyPaisley

I am going to have a stroke. 

Why call up the guard if there is nowhere to take people who are sick ? Should we expect piles of people in hospital parking lots, urgent care facilities and Minute Clinics ? Or is there a plan to drive around in trucks and pick them up off the side of the road ? 

If this is the plan, the virus, the illnesses, the intentional overloading of the system, who's digging the holes ? Who's chopping the wood for the pyres ?


----------



## myheaven

Pretty pasiley can you say mass grave.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Following this thread for more info.


----------



## Becka03

following- Prayers for you and yours Coco


----------



## chickenista

Litlbits said:


> Coco, why do say ebola is in every state? I'm not doubting you but can you give us a hint on what information you have that the rest of us don't? Please


 
Yes.
I also would like to hear more about what, in particular, is driving you to take such drastic measures.
With such broad comments like, 'Ebola in every state' etc.., with nothing else it makes it very difficult to understand your motives.


----------



## ovsfarm

One of the things that bothers me so much is that those who are deciding that their hospital budget cannot stretch to cover adequate protective gear, who drone on about "duty", who are willing to swear on a stack of Bibles that those with direct E patient contact will be protected...are not front line health care workers. They are administrators who sit in clean, sanitary, spacious offices. Whose only chance of coming across anyone with ebola is extremely remote.

Require them to come down and make rounds in E patient rooms and I'd bet things would change, dramatically and quickly.

Unfortunately, I can foresee a situation where people will become afraid to associate with those health care workers who do stay on the job. No way of knowing to whom they have been exposed and what kind of precautions they were permitted to take. This crisis may be the straw that breaks our current health care system's back, even if ebola doesn't become too widespread.


----------



## thestartupman

Okay, here is a strange thing to add to this topic. I was working with a guy yesterday, that begins to tell me that I am infected, jokingly. I ask what he was talking about, and he tells me that the day before he was at a little country store/ restaurant, and guy comes up and knocks on the glass door instead of coming in. He says he has a delivery, but can't come in, because he is afraid he is infected with Ebola. He says he was driving in the area of Texas that has the Ebola patients. He says he is sick and has a fever. The guy tells me that the people from the store laughed it off, and went out and got their delivery. I know this is probably just the flue or something, but it really makes me think about how fast this thing can get out of control.


----------



## jessimeredith

Coco said:


> http://m.whitehouse.gov/the-press-o...lected-reserve-and-certain-individual-ready-r
> 
> *Executive Order: Ordering the Selected Reserve and Certain Individual Ready Reserve Members of the Armed Forces to Active Duty*
> 
> EXECUTIVE ORDER​ - - - - - - -​ ORDERING THE SELECTED RESERVE AND CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL READY RESERVE MEMBERS OF THE ARMED FORCES TO ACTIVE DUTY​ By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including sections 121 and 12304 of title 10, United States Code, I hereby determine that it is necessary to augment the active Armed Forces of the United States for the effective conduct of Operation United Assistance, which is providing support to civilian-led humanitarian assistance and consequence management support related to the Ebola virus disease outbreak in West Africa. In furtherance of this operation, under the stated authority, I hereby authorize the Secretary of Defense, and the Secretary of Homeland Security with respect to the Coast Guard when it is not operating as a service in the Navy, under their respective jurisdictions, to order to active duty any units, and any individual members not assigned to a unit organized to serve as a unit of the Selected Reserve, or any member in the Individual Ready Reserve mobilization category and designated as essential under regulations prescribed by the Secretary concerned, and to terminate the service of those units and members ordered to active duty.
> This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.
> BARACK OBAMA
> THE WHITE HOUSE,
> October 16, 2014.
> 
> 
> anyone who had any medical training by our government are being called into active duty.
> 
> 
> God be with us all


This would pretty much cover anybody that has/had been in service (and served at least their first term) since 9/11 as many, many, many took the combat lifesaver course. Even in basic training there is some minimal medical training (first aid).

Never thought I'd be saying this but....I'm feeling pretty glad right now about DH's injuries in the 'Stan. He's not IRR, they can't recall him because he can't wear/carry the gear. Sounds selfish and I freely admit that it is.


----------



## simi-steading

OK.. I'm not getting this... You say Ebola is in every state now? And you're saying the media isn't saying so? OK, so then how are they keeping the public quiet about it? If people have it, the public would be talking about their family members that have it. It would be all over forums like this.. .

I'm really at a loss as to why you are kind of off the deep end about this? Even if there was a case or two in your state, which I have not heard about, then why quit if you've not had to deal with anyone? Why not wait until someone comes in then quit? Why walk away from the money?

It's people in the public like you that we look for real information from... What can you tell us the media isn't telling us? Or are you just freaked about it since you are in the health industry, and just not wanting to wait and see if it does spread or not?


----------



## CraftyLady

Coco said:


> this is what I will be probably be going to jail for, EBOLA is in every state, the cases you heard about on the news is only a smidgen of what is going on, The CDC has some explaining to do, but no one has the balls to do anything that needs to be done


Coco - I realize you are quite worried. And I mean no disrespect. I just question how much you really know. 

I have friends in healthcare. One works for the CDC in our state. 

hummm. I wish you well. Stay safe.


----------



## Forcast

how long do you plan to stay inside? how long do you plan on keeping your children out of school? Did you go to the stores and stock up on food with your last pay check? What do you do when that check runs out? Food stamps? and how would you use them if you cant go to the store? Are you a single mother ? And how do you know you neighbors that you seem to trust now wont do to town. I too am a lot lost in your post. 

please let us know what the school system tells you I am dieing to know how that meeting gos cause here after 3 days you need a doctors note for not having your kids in school, then after 6 you can go to jail


----------



## Mrs. Jo

According to my sister- nurses will not be given haz mat suits. They have to make do with a permeable gown and face shield and the low quality gloves they already have. She said her infectious disease head of the hosptal is in a panic because she knows this isn't enough. The gowns and head covering are open in the back. They plan to use a room in the ICU that has it ventilation going straight outside that has a smaller antichamber where they will gown up and take off the gown in. They are supposed to use a buddy to gown up with, but no one is to be in the antichamber when they come out of the patients room- so they have to take off the gown themselves and put it in a garbage bag. There is no shower areas where they can spray off with chlorine or anything like that. 
These measures are not enough to prevent infections. It's well known fact that even the gloves they use often leak. 
Coco I'm not surprised you quit- my sister is thinking of the same thing- but she's the only income source for her family. It's a very hard place to be right now.


----------



## SueMc

chickenista said:


> Yes.
> I also would like to hear more about what, in particular, is driving you to take such drastic measures.
> With such broad comments like, 'Ebola in every state' etc.., with nothing else it makes it very difficult to understand your motives.


I would also like to know these sources. I work in a large hospital and am in the position to communicate with management. I also have access to information from other area hospital systems and well as constant updates from my national association. 

Nothing at all has been said about ebola being present in all 50 states. Even if "those at the top" are hiding information, people elsewhere would be screaming bloody murder. It's just something that could not be hidden for any length of time.

Don't get me wrong. This situation is going to get worse before it gets better. One question, despite isolation, what are you going to do if you or your family, heaven forbid, do get the virus, are you going to continue to shun the healthcare system? What if you find a breast lump? Total withdrawal sounds good but depending on hydration measures alone will be a death sentence if the disease is contracted.

Edited to add: A quick search for "ebola in all 50 States" shows articles like "ebola detection devices deployed to Nat Guard in all 50 States", ".....setting up at least one hospital in all 50 States to handle ebola infections", nothing from even the most hardcore conspiracy theory sites about the disease being present in all 50 States.

I also want to say that I am worried about the threat. Besides being a healthcare person, my adult son flies from IL to the Western states twice every five weeks. So I do have good reasons to be concerned, just not ready to lock myself in the basement yet.


----------



## Backyardcreek

Please elaborate. Just read cdc site & protocol for dressing for infectious disease. There are medical professionals disputing the procedure due the inaccuracies (face & neck being exposed).
Also regarding the nurse that was moved to MD. Why is she, the nurse/patient, not wearing a face mask? Or gloves? Or in fact any PPE? If Ebola is as infectious as pro-ported, shouldn't the patient be wearing PPES?


----------



## unregistered41671

CraftyLady said:


> Coco - I realize you are quite worried. And I mean no disrespect. *I just question how much you really know.
> *
> *I have friends in healthcare. One works for the CDC in our state. *
> 
> hummm. I wish you well. Stay safe.


The CDC has lost just about all credibility with me. Why, at this point, would I believe that the CDC, or an employee of the CDC, knows what they are talking about? I think some of the Africans are doing a better job, dressed in trash bags.


----------



## surfmonkey

Forcast said:


> please let us know what the school system tells you I am dieing to know how that meeting gos cause here after 3 days you need a doctors note for not having your kids in school, then after 6 you can go to jail


Kids do not have to go to school. Homeschooling is legal in all 50 states, although each state has different requirements that have to be followed. When I pulled my kid out in our last state, I just signed a quick form that he was going to be homeschooled and that was it. No meeting, getting permission, doctor's note, etc.


----------



## Mutti

As a nurse of 40 years I can tell you that no hospital/nursing home I ever worked in would be able to handle one Ebola pt. It's all about the dollar, folks. Most of the time we were making do for supplies and certainly had nothing like what is recommended for caring for an Ebola pt. Sometimes you'd have to pull on 4-5 cheap-o gloves to end up with a pr. without rips....heck, they wouldn't even be a uniform size in the box! Masks? Never saw an N95 or 100 mask and paper gowns aren't gonna hold back splashes of vomit or diarrhea. 

My son is a nurse and we have agreed that he will quit if Ebola comes to MO. Works in a big college town and can't think of a better place for Ebola to spread then college dorms. My other son is in the military as is his wife who is a medic so I have great fear for both of them. Asked her the other day what the Army plans were and she said she hadn't been told anything. Said biggest concern was getting all the rank and file flu shots!


----------



## puddlejumper007

so if all the nurses quit...and your child breaks a leg or has a hot appy,,,,who is going to take care of them? God bless the nurses and med staff that stay...they are not stupid... they are heros, this is just what the terrorist need-panic . and then send our national guard to africia,,,, crap we need them here....flue season coming up everyone that gets it will think they have ebola...no i am not ashamed of my country just the idiots that are running it.


----------



## scooter

I'm taking the advice to heart on what CoCo has said. It very well could be in several states. We had the ebola patient that had flown on commercial air and now this morning I'm reading about another medical person from Texas that is self quarantined on a Carnival ship at Belize and the rest of the 4000 passengers are stranded as it sits in Belize.


----------



## Horsefly

Great.  Did I just make a hasty decision? I worked in healthcare for 7 yrs and for the last 2 yrs. I've been a SAHM. I just accepted a position with Bellin this week for a lab courier. We really need the money but now I am starting to really wonder about this decision. I wouldn't start until the 2nd week in November & it is only part-time. I don't think it is worth the risk. Will have to have a serious talk with DH this weekend.


----------



## AngieM2

Horsefly, have that talk, but if not until November, I'd think you'd have at least another week to see what's happening before declaring go or no-go on that job. Do what is best for you and your family.


----------



## Horsefly

Thank you, Angie. Best thing we can do is discuss it & see what the best path for our family is. I am not panicking right now but we are well aware of what is going on.


----------



## sand flea

Coco said:


> most of the false negatives , were false, to the test


Hi Coco, I have seen other people posting about leaving their jobs over lack of adequate protection for themselves -- so you're not the only person who's already made that decision. I get around a few sites online; it wasn't here.

The above; do you mean that all those "negatives" were only negative because the test wasn't sensitive enough to register the amount of Ebola in the sample as a "positive" result? And that within a few days, these people become symptomatic, therefore eligible for admission?

Just checking to be sure what you meant. I have seen this, as well, other places too.

Are you prepared for long-term shelter in place? Please post back and maybe we can help with that part.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I enjoyed this article...Coco please let me know if you think there is info missing.

Thank you

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/abby-...ospi_b_5998486.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I have been angry for some time now, the OP really has me fuming. I want heads to roll...I want them held accountable for everyone that is affected as a result of the bull they are handing out. 
I want to thank you more than you know...I will amp it up a bit. 

I have a niece who is an RN..she is due to return to her hospital job in three weeks after her maternity leave. Will she be told the truth? She will not listen to me, I am hoping the hospital will be honest with her.


----------



## unregistered41671

Coco,I am not sure whether to agree with you in your OP or not, but I do want to say that I respect someone to say what needs to be said, PC or not. I admire you for taking the step and have made up your mind to protect yourself and your family, even if it means others may look down on you. 
"To thine own self be true"


----------



## SueMc

Possum Belly said:


> Coco,I am not sure whether to agree with you in your OP or not, but I do want to say that I respect someone to say what needs to be said, PC or not. I admire you for taking the step and have made up your mind to protect yourself and your family, even if it means others may look down on you.
> "To thine own self be true"


I don't think the subject has anything to do with being PC. Everyone has to read the signs and decide what it means for them and act accordingly. You're right that no one should be looked down on for their decisions. I do think people, the media especially, should be very careful that they are posting/reporting truths. Otherwise it can be like shouting "fire" in a crowded theater. A whole lot of panic for a false report.

I'm not ready to quit my job and hide out but after reading a lot of these threads I'm certainly going to increase my food, water, ammo stores.
My reasoning is that if 100's, 1000's, etc are already hunkering down, the possibility of them running out of their preps and coming to visit me is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Tiempo

I wish Coco would come back and elaborate on this 50 states thing.

Pretty much all my husband's family are in healthcare, his mother is an NP, his uncle a Dr., His grandfather a Dr, cousins are nurses..none of them have heard such a thing.


----------



## Sunbee

That executive order--can anyone translate that from lawyer to English?


----------



## unregistered41671

SueMc said:


> I don't think the subject has anything to do with being PC. Everyone has to read the signs and decide what it means for them and act accordingly. You're right that no one should be looked down on for their decisions. I do think people, the media especially, should be very careful that they are posting/reporting truths. Otherwise it can be like shouting "fire" in a crowded theater. A whole lot of panic for a false report.
> 
> I'm not ready to quit my job and hide out but after reading a lot of these threads I'm certainly going to increase my food, water, ammo stores.
> My reasoning is that if 100's, 1000's, etc are already hunkering down, the possibility of them running out of their preps and coming to visit me is completely unacceptable.


I don't express myself very well at times but I was not saying this subject has anything to do with being PC. I just like people that tell it like it is, PC or not PC.


----------



## SueMc

Possum Belly said:


> I don't express myself very well at times but I was not saying this subject has anything to do with being PC. I just like people that tell it like it is, PC or not PC.


No, nothing to do with your post Possum! I've tried to see the PC slant since seeing the name of the original post's title. Sorry I miscommunicated (darn internet!).


----------



## MollysMom

I wonder why CoCo is no longer responding? Hummmmm.


----------



## Tiempo

Sunbee said:


> That executive order--can anyone translate that from lawyer to English?



All it means is that the President, just like he always has the power to, can call up reservists or IRR to supplement Active Duty troops in any effort. 

This is nothing new nor a new rule the President is trying to make. He has always had this authority under the Constitution and the United States Code. Any time that there are special needs he can activate reserve units or call back IRR if they are in a needed MOS. This is nothing different than any other time that reserve units have been called to AD. An executive order is produced each time it happens. Nothing to panic about. It's simply a directive from the office of the President formally utilizing the powers he has always had.


----------



## sdnapier

Coco said:


> Yes a RN will not be working anytime soon, clusters coming soon


Hi Coco, what do you mean by a RN will not be working? Do you mean you or are other RNs considering leaving the field?


----------



## jessimeredith

Tiempo said:


> All it means is that the President, just like he always has the power to, can call up reservists or IRR to supplement Active Duty troops in any effort.
> 
> This is nothing new nor a new rule the President is trying to make. He has always had this authority under the Constitution and the United States Code. Any time that there are special needs he can activate reserve units or call back IRR if they are in a needed MOS. This is nothing different than any other time that reserve units have been called to AD. An executive order is produced each time it happens. Nothing to panic about. It's simply a directive from the office of the President formally utilizing the powers he has always had.


What that particular EO means is that he HAS exercised that power; not just that he can.

IRR and reserves in certain MOS's (jobs for civilians) have and are being called up. Most likely those with a primarily medical MOS.


----------



## Tiempo

jessimeredith said:


> What that particular EO means is that he HAS exercised that power; not just that he can.
> 
> IRR and reserves in certain MOS's (jobs for civilians) have and are being called up. Most likely those with a primarily medical MOS.


We already knew that though, I was just explaining what he EO means.


----------



## badlander

I am an LPN. 39 years of service. I retired in January. I will not go back either.

I quit and my health has never been better. Too many times people came into our business and set down across from us and said 'I'm getting a cold' when they really had the flu and passed it on to us. 

The average person, has little understanding of the mechanism of disease transmission. Public schools don't require even hand washing.


----------



## unregistered358967

This is an amazingly interesting thread. While watching the news last night they were calling that nurse a hero. I turned to my SO and told him I'd have flat out refused and most likely gotten fired. 

I agree with your decision 100%. Stay safe.


----------



## surfmonkey

Jax-mom said:


> This is an amazingly interesting thread. While watching the news last night they were calling that nurse a hero. I turned to my SO and told him I'd have flat out refused and most likely gotten fired.
> 
> I agree with your decision 100%. Stay safe.


I have heard these nurses referred to as "volunteer" nurses; they volunteered to care for Mr. Duncan. I read an interview this morning with another nurse that was complaining about the PPE and she said she had volunteered to care for Mr. Duncan because no one else would. After reading posts on nursing forums, you certainly wouldn't be alone. Seems most are saying they would quit before working with an Ebola patient.


----------



## unregistered358967

I know, it sounds horrible. I love people, I love helping people but at the end of the day I love my family more.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

When I taught in a private school, the teachers were routinely sick. We had everything including being exposed to lice. I cannot imagine working in a hospital or nursing home.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Jax-mom said:


> I know, it sounds horrible. I love people, I love helping people but at the end of the day I love my family more.


 
Does not sound horrible. Sounds like common sense. What good do you do society, if you work on a patient or two but infect your family? 

The doctor that was "cured" admits he is not 100%. 

I will be a wreck if I need care for anything and it is not available, but how can I expect people to put me ahead of their own? That is one reason I am doing my best to avoid exposure.


----------



## Molly Mckee

There are reports that Obama is making plans to bring in people with Ebola that are not American citizens. We can't even figure out what we are doing with those who are now sick, just what we need are more, that might be a real, added disaster.


----------



## Litlbits

Molly McKee, what reports are you referring to? Would like to look up and read them too.


----------



## myheaven

Molly Mckee said:


> There are reports that Obama is making plans to bring in people with Ebola that are not American citizens. We can't even figure out what we are doing with those who are now sick, just what we need are more, that might be a real, added disaster.


Please please please post links.


----------



## surfmonkey

The articles I have seen regarding Obama bring Ebola patients all point back to this article: http://www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2014/10/obama-plans-let-ebola-infected-foreigners-u-s-treatment/


----------



## Molly Mckee

Litlbits said:


> Molly McKee, what reports are you referring to? Would like to look up and read them too.


There was a link on Drudge to a Washington paper-I can't get it to link on my iPad.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

What is PPE? How have I missed this ?


----------



## PrettyPaisley

If you look, coco posted this last night after 11pm. I don't know her but before we figure she's fallen off he face of the earth, let's see if she comes back tonight to follow up. Some folks have rhythms they follow and she might only be able to get a free minute to play online after the day is over. I know that's sometimes how it is for me.


----------



## Pearl B

Personal protection equipment.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

PrettyPaisley said:


> If you look, coco posted this last night after 11pm. I don't know her but before we figure she's fallen off he face of the earth, let's see if she comes back tonight to follow up. Some folks have rhythms they follow and she might only be able to get a free minute to play online after the day is over. I know that's sometimes how it is for me.


 
I thought I saw she had posted in other threads today....


----------



## PrettyPaisley

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I thought I saw she had posted in other threads today....


Ooooh. I hadn't noticed. Maybe so ...


----------



## BlackFeather

My wife has a cousin working in a emergency room at a hospital, the emergency room is packed, mostly with the respiratory virus that is going around, but she fears there is Ebola too. She agrees we are not being told everything and there are more cases than what's on the news. The staff are testy and supplies are running low. She gets yelled at because she changes her face mask after each patient, they want her to use the same one for every patient. She is scared.


----------



## badlander

BlackFeather said:


> My wife has a cousin working in a emergency room at a hospital, the emergency room is packed, mostly with the respiratory virus that is going around, but she fears there is Ebola too. She agrees we are not being told everything and there are more cases than what's on the news. The staff are testy and supplies are running low. She gets yelled at because she changes her face mask after each patient, they want her to use the same one for every patient. She is scared.


I would be scared also.

Recently, DH and I found ourselves in a ER after he lacerated his finger in a Garage Door Pulley while trying to repair the darned thing. We set in the waiting room for over an hour, in a room for another hour before a doc came in to stitch him up. Neither of us have been sick since we retired but three days after the ER visit, we both had a GI bug that knocked us down for 72 hours. 

Some folks understand the nature of bacteria and viruses but not all do.

Recently Dr Oz had a segment on his program about the bacteria they found on shopping carts. The cultures were staggering. I cannot remember the acceptable rate of contamination but it was something like .4. They found numbers in the thousands on the carrier seat and the handle. Mainly fecal contaminates. And we touch a handle and use that carrier seat regularly, if not for a child then for perishables like fruit or bread.

Make you shudder? It should.


----------



## unregistered358967

Yes. :hijackedo not continue reading if grossed out. When my now teen son was small, I had him sitting in the grocery cart. When it was time to put him in the car, I picked him up to set him in his carseat. He had a diaper blowout and it was all over the seat of the cart. I changed him then strapped him in to his carseat. I cleaned the grocery seat the best I could but not having much other than baby wipes, wasn't able to do a good job. I alerted the cart boy what had happened, apologized profusely and asked him to please set the cart aside for heavy duty cleaning.

As I got in my car and was strapping in, I watched as he pushed that cart in to nest with the others and pushed another cart in to it, then wheeled the entire row inside. I'm fairly positive that was the end of it. There were still traces of diarrhea on the plastic seat.

To this day I use those wipes on a cart. If there are no wipes I will wear stretchy gloves or if I only have a few items, forego a cart altogether and place what I need directly in my reusable bag.


----------



## 7thswan

http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...ted-vaccines-mandatory-vaccinations-are-near/ Do you understand how much we are being lied to by the media on this topic? The work on an Ebola virus, sanctioned by the holder of the patent for the vaccine, the NIH), has been ongoing since 2004 with clinical trials in 2006. This explains why the CDC and the NIH are bringing Ebola patients into the country to treat. The moment that an Ebola patient crosses the U.S. border, they become the intellectual property of the CDC, NIH and Bill and Melinda Gates! How can we not believe that this is the Hegelian Dialectic run amok in a case of problem creation, solution to the problem and reaction to the problem?
The involvement of the USAMRIID is noteworthy because the Army has long been rumored to have created Ebola and, for purposes of experimentation, implanted the artificial virus in Zaire in 1977. .... please read the rest, alot of info.


----------



## scooter

7thswan said:


> http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...ted-vaccines-mandatory-vaccinations-are-near/ Do you understand how much we are being lied to by the media on this topic? The work on an Ebola virus, sanctioned by the holder of the patent for the vaccine, the NIH), has been ongoing since 2004 with clinical trials in 2006. This explains why the CDC and the NIH are bringing Ebola patients into the country to treat. The moment that an Ebola patient crosses the U.S. border, they become the intellectual property of the CDC, NIH and Bill and Melinda Gates! How can we not believe that this is the Hegelian Dialectic run amok in a case of problem creation, solution to the problem and reaction to the problem?
> The involvement of the USAMRIID is noteworthy because the Army has long been rumored to have created Ebola and, for purposes of experimentation, implanted the artificial virus in Zaire in 1977. .... please read the rest, alot of info.


Everyone should read this article!


----------



## CraftyLady

Tiempo said:


> I wish Coco would come back and elaborate on this 50 states thing.
> 
> Pretty much all my husband's family are in healthcare, his mother is an NP, his uncle a Dr., His grandfather a Dr, cousins are nurses..none of them have heard such a thing.



Exactly, As I mentioned I haven't heard this information either. I'd like a few more sources for the this posters concern before I isolate. Inside knowledge is wonderful but, a tease and no source is another. 

I'm not trying to be difficult. I just want to have link before I bar the door or :runforhills: Until then, I'll keep watching the news, preparing for the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## SueMc

7thswan said:


> http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...ted-vaccines-mandatory-vaccinations-are-near/ Do you understand how much we are being lied to by the media on this topic? The work on an Ebola virus, sanctioned by the holder of the patent for the vaccine, the NIH), has been ongoing since 2004 with clinical trials in 2006. This explains why the CDC and the NIH are bringing Ebola patients into the country to treat. The moment that an Ebola patient crosses the U.S. border, they become the intellectual property of the CDC, NIH and Bill and Melinda Gates! How can we not believe that this is the Hegelian Dialectic run amok in a case of problem creation, solution to the problem and reaction to the problem?
> The involvement of the USAMRIID is noteworthy because the Army has long been rumored to have created Ebola and, for purposes of experimentation, implanted the artificial virus in Zaire in 1977. .... please read the rest, alot of info.



I'm not refuting anything in the article but I was expecting to see sources listed at the end. Does anyone have any idea at all where the author's information comes from or is he a reliable PRIMARY source for everything he says himself?

Bothersome statements such as "Clearly, Ebola is manmade and this patent proves this contention" make articles like this suspect. 
Ebola has been around for a while, maybe forever, maybe not named ebola but hemorrhagic diseases are nothing new in Africa. What is true is that the CDC has patented a manufactured STRAIN of it:
http://www.google.com/patents/US20120251502

Notice the filing date on the patent. This just didn't happen since ebola hit our Country .

Here is an example of a known short history of the disease: 
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/outbreaks/history/chronology.html

It just seems reasonable to me that someone who sits down and writes an accusatory essay should have something to back up his statements AND be proud to do so. This guy may be stating some facts (Gates' contribution amounts, ect) but then he proceeds to present little more than his opinion/slant on the facts he's listing....again, without sources or at least making the statement that he's presenting his *opinion*.

I don't think *anyone's* statements should be unquestionaly believed, not the government or their agencies OR those who make claims that are ANTI government. Sheep are sheep no matter who they blindly follow.

The thing that makes me laugh is the surprise expressed by some of these authors that people (Bill Gates in this case) would be doing what they do for profit! Other than a few truly altruistic people, most everyone does what they do for profit. That truth ranges from the mom selling eggs from the end of her driveway to Gates peddling vaccines.


----------



## SueMc

Now this is the kind of statement that really scares me:

"Filoviruses like Ebola have been of interest to the Pentagon since the late 1970s, mainly because Ebola and its fellow viruses have high mortality rates &#8212; in the current outbreak, roughly 60 percent to 72 percent of those who have contracted the disease have died &#8212;* and its stable nature in aerosol make it attractive as a potential biological weapon.*


http://www.armytimes.com/article/20140801/NEWS08/308010074/DoD-may-send-personnel-Africa-help-fight-Ebola-epidemic

Human beings do a great job of opening one pandora's box after another.


----------



## elkhound

looky

In another example of the disease's relentless march, Doctors Without Borders said Tuesday that 16 of its staff members have been infected with Ebola and that nine have died. The toll highlights the high risk of caring for Ebola patients even at well-equipped and properly staffed treatment centers.
Read more here: http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/1...without-borders-loses.html?rh=1#storylink=cpy




​
http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/10/14/6198597/doctors-without-borders-loses.html?rh=1


----------



## cnichols

In all honesty, I don't really know what or who to believe.

However, when you take separate ideas/events and place them in chronological order of when they happened, it is enough to make you go .. Hmmm ...

I'm not saying that any one particular person is "responsible" or that this chronological list proves anything but it certainly does look odd to my tin foil hat wearin self.

1976 - Ebola discovered - 602 cases/431 deaths
1995 - 315 cases/254 deaths
2000 - 425 cases/224 deaths
2007 - 413 cases/224 deaths
2008 - /sarcastic expression/ You guess what happened this year
2009 - Patent Application Submitted
2010 - Patent Application Approved
2010 - /sarcastic expression/ What was signed into law?
2012 - The earliest "referenced" article I can find regarding the creation of Zmapp
2013 - /sarcastic expression/ What went into effect?
2014 - 8,997 cases/4,493 deaths - THE deadliest outbreak of Ebola in recorded human history! 21 times more infections and 17-18 times more deaths. And those numbers are still climbing.

IMO nuff said.


----------



## Explorer

Good history. I would change the 1976 line to:

1976 - Ebola discovered *by Western medicine cartel* - 602 cases/431 deaths

It probably had existed much before 1976.


----------



## SueMc

Explorer said:


> Good history. I would change the 1976 line to:
> 
> 1976 - Ebola discovered *by Western medicine cartel* - 602 cases/431 deaths
> 
> It probably had existed much before 1976.


Exactly.

This is the reference for that first observation of the disease:

World Health Organization. Ebola haemorrhagic fever in Zaire, 1976[958 KB, 24 pages]. Report of an International Convention. Bulletin of the World Health Organization. 1978;56(2):271-293.

Thoughts about pre 1976 ebola:

http://markduerksen.com/2014/08/04/ebolas-history-3-pre-1976/


----------



## carellama

This has become an extremely interesting thread. Thanks for getting it started Coco.


----------



## Becka03

I wish Coco wouldn't have disappeared!


----------



## Skamp

I find this thread somewhat amusing, and in many cases to be lunacy.


The CDC's patent on EBOLA is not for the invention of it, but for the invention of segregating and defining a particular strain. READ! Before a Supreme Court decision in June 13, it was certainly in the public's interest for the CDC to hold that sort of patent. Much of the Scientific community was allowed to research royalty free because of such.


As to the Bill Gates innuendo, he and Melinda have oodlins upon oodlins of money. They know how to make, and maintain an account. They took an oodlin of their own money, placed it in a foundation, and insured a relatively secure perpetual existence for it. I guess the proper thing to do is write a check, and walk away? They have, and will, do many things with that foundation. The most important thing they have done is to insure that it supports itself.


As to the U.S.Military tinkering with EBOLA: "against all enemies, foreign and domestic". That's what you PAY THEM TO DO. If it's shooting at us, I want a defense. 

"EBOLA is in every state" At best that is a troll, or a statistical calculation based on test tubes per capita. Note, the OP does not state that there is a human infected with EBOLA in every state.

I sincerely do feel for the loss of occupation for the OP. The last job I quit was on a medical note too, a sunburn, a really bad sunburn. And I'm now glad I did it, I'm much better off.

Edit:June 13


----------



## Guest

A planner friend of mine here in Texas is an emergency room nurse, so I was picking her brain the other night as we chatted. Her mother is on contract with the CDC as an advisor (with 50 years in the field) and told her daughter that this Ebola virus is "a powder keg" and the CDC does not have a handle on it.
We were discussing our plans and her kids and her job and how that impacts our plans... 

I do not believe that our media or government are shooting us straight.


----------



## Forcast

my question for the day is, if you have friends family and neighbors that work in the health care field ie might come in contact or have to treat someone that is sick in general or has ebola are you telling them not to come by your home, family children ? I know I have had to ask people that have chickens (started when they had sick chickens) not to go in my chicken coop run general chicken areas and to keep their chickens out of my yard for fear of my chickens catching what ever their chickens had. Just that ended a friendship with one neighbor.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I think the scariest part of this whole mess is that no one seems to know what they are doing. From the admitting department to the medical staff to the hospital administration, all the way to the CDC. If what used to be common sense and normal isolation procedures had been followed, things would not have gotten to the point they are, and they still don't have their acts together. A lot of old rules about handling infectious patients were broken from the beginning, and worse no one seems to think its a problem. Have we gotten so used to drugs fixing any lapse in judgement, we can't take care of infectious patients safely? Ebola is more dangerous than the flu, but the flu would have been spread all over, the way this is being handled.


----------



## sand flea

All but two of my kids are in healthcare and/or 1st responders. I'm letting them make their own decisions after asking to start reading about this... 3-4 weeks ago.

Previously, I had a plan for people to hunker down here. That may not be possible with this kind of problem.


----------



## haley1

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YFC0O393DQ

This should protect you


----------



## bigjon

morning k.d. I've just shared ur huff post on fb.WOW


----------



## happycat47111

Molly Mckee said:


> I think the scariest part of this whole mess is that no one seems to know what they are doing. From the admitting department to the medical staff to the hospital administration, all the way to the CDC. If what used to be common sense and normal isolation procedures had been followed, things would not have gotten to the point they are, and they still don't have their acts together. A lot of old rules about handling infectious patients were broken from the beginning, and worse no one seems to think its a problem. Have we gotten so used to drugs fixing any lapse in judgement, we can't take care of infectious patients safely? Ebola is more dangerous than the flu, but the flu would have been spread all over, the way this is being handled.


Two things - Yes, we've gotten used to having a pill to cure anything. And doctors have gotten lazy. Whether it's because there are so many patients now demanding healthcare and they can't keep up or they have too many ex-spouses to support or what, they've gotten lazy. 

I've spent the last 20 years trying to figure out exactly what's wrong with me - I can't tell you how many doctors, after two or three visits, gave up and told me it was in my head and I needed to be on zoloft or some other kind of anti-depressant. Do you know what it really was? Food allergies and an autoimmune problem. I had to go to a naturopath, desperate with a last-ditch effort, after leaving a "regular" doctor's office in tears, to get that question answered and start healing. I know a few good doctors but 90% of them are worthless. If I weren't so stubborn, I'd be dead. My hand to God, I know this.

If this thing really takes off and spreads, the only thing that will save us will be common sense, ancient medical practices, herbalists, and the like. I do believe that. When medicine became a big business, it lost it's ability to heal. And instead of people questioning doctors, their words are now trusted as though it was divine scripture, whether it's right or wrong.


----------



## terri9630

happycat47111 said:


> Two things - Yes, we've gotten used to having a pill to cure anything. And doctors have gotten lazy. Whether it's because there are so many patients now demanding healthcare and they can't keep up or they have too many ex-spouses to support or what, they've gotten lazy.
> 
> I've spent the last 20 years trying to figure out exactly what's wrong with me - I can't tell you how many doctors, after two or three visits, gave up and told me it was in my head and I needed to be on zoloft or some other kind of anti-depressant. Do you know what it really was? Food allergies and an autoimmune problem. I had to go to a naturopath, desperate with a last-ditch effort, after leaving a "regular" doctor's office in tears, to get that question answered and start healing. I know a few good doctors but 90% of them are worthless. If I weren't so stubborn, I'd be dead. My hand to God, I know this.
> 
> If this thing really takes off and spreads, the only thing that will save us will be common sense, ancient medical practices, herbalists, and the like. I do believe that. When medicine became a big business, it lost it's ability to heal. And instead of people questioning doctors, their words are now trusted as though it was divine scripture, whether it's right or wrong.



That's similar to what we went through with my daughter.


----------



## Ziptie

happycat47111 said:


> Two things - Yes, we've gotten used to having a pill to cure anything. And doctors have gotten lazy. Whether it's because there are so many patients now demanding healthcare and they can't keep up or they have too many ex-spouses to support or what, they've gotten lazy.
> 
> I've spent the last 20 years trying to figure out exactly what's wrong with me - I can't tell you how many doctors, after two or three visits, gave up and told me it was in my head and I needed to be on zoloft or some other kind of anti-depressant. Do you know what it really was? Food allergies and an autoimmune problem. I had to go to a naturopath, desperate with a last-ditch effort, after leaving a "regular" doctor's office in tears, to get that question answered and start healing. I know a few good doctors but 90% of them are worthless. If I weren't so stubborn, I'd be dead. My hand to God, I know this.
> 
> If this thing really takes off and spreads, the only thing that will save us will be common sense, ancient medical practices, herbalists, and the like. I do believe that. When medicine became a big business, it lost it's ability to heal. And instead of people questioning doctors, their words are now trusted as though it was divine scripture, whether it's right or wrong.



Went through the same thing myself. It took me 10 years to figure it out and when the tests came back positive.. the doctors said "well the test must be wrong".:runforhills:


----------



## DaleK

Don't know if anyone mentioned it but CDCs definition of "airborne" is very important. For a virus to be airborne it has to transmit more than 10' from the patient. You can be nine and a half feet away and catch it from a sneeze but that wouldn't be considered airborne for their purposes.


----------



## AngieM2

Skamp said:


> I find this thread somewhat amusing, and in many cases to be lunacy.
> 
> 
> The CDC's patent on EBOLA is not for the invention of it, but for the invention of segregating and defining a particular strain. READ! Before a Supreme Court decision in June 13, it was certainly in the public's interest for the CDC to hold that sort of patent. Much of the Scientific community was allowed to research royalty free because of such.
> 
> 
> As to the Bill Gates innuendo, he and Melinda have oodlins upon oodlins of money. They know how to make, and maintain an account. They took an oodlin of their own money, placed it in a foundation, and insured a relatively secure perpetual existence for it. I guess the proper thing to do is write a check, and walk away? They have, and will, do many things with that foundation. The most important thing they have done is to insure that it supports itself.
> 
> 
> As to the U.S.Military tinkering with EBOLA: "against all enemies, foreign and domestic". That's what you PAY THEM TO DO. If it's shooting at us, I want a defense.
> 
> "EBOLA is in every state" At best that is a troll, or a statistical calculation based on test tubes per capita. Note, the OP does not state that there is a human infected with EBOLA in every state.
> 
> I sincerely do feel for the loss of occupation for the OP. The last job I quit was on a medical note too, a sunburn, a really bad sunburn. And I'm now glad I did it, I'm much better off.
> 
> *Edit:June 13*


What does that *Edit:June13* mean? Are you copy and pasting someone else's post or such?


----------



## Skamp

AngieM2 said:


> What does that *Edit:June13* mean? Are you copy and pasting someone else's post or such?


In my original post I had "June 03", which was incorrect. No.


----------



## AngieM2

So you pulled up a post of yours from June 2013, correct? I'm just trying to figure out what you did.


----------



## Skamp

AngieM2 said:


> So you pulled up a post of yours from June 2013, correct? I'm just trying to figure out what you did.


I didn't do anything. The Supreme Court of the United States did. Basically, in June of 2013, they ruled that you cannot patent life. I'm sure a good lawyer could poke a few holes in that. But my takeaway is, a patent by the CDC for a particular strain of EBOLA before then was not a conspiracy to add it to the US supply of Corn Flakes.


----------



## CountryCabin

Angie from what I read he/she changed the date in his/her post from June 03 to June 13.
It was a typo he/she was correcting but not stated quite right. 
It had me confused at first too until I remembered Skamp had June 03 when I first read it.

Skamp:
You should have said. edit to change typo of date in post.


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for all the explaining. It just looked really strange.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks for all the explaining. It just looked really strange.


*psst* It was a conspiracy. Half the people here were in on it. You just have to guess which half.


----------



## Roadking

Where is CoCo? Appreciate the info, but would love a follow up.

Matt


----------



## light rain

Happycat, I am glad that you found out what was making you ill and had a caring and intelligent medical person (dr.?) to help you heal. Some drs. are severely lacking but look at the clientele. People here in the USA often don't want to change any lifestyles, no matter how harmful they are to their health. Most patients go in with the attitude, just give me a pill to correct the problem. 

The survival rate for many diseases and the surgical options for many orthopedic conditions are astounding to me. OTOH the death rate for prescription drugs escalate as pill mills flourish and people decide if 1 helps 2 or more should be just be more than helpful. 

I have heard repeatedly from many different folks that continue to do what flies in the face of reason, "well, I'm gonna continue doing what I want to do because at least I'll die happy". And ya know when it gets near the end they will consider changing their minds but it is too darn late...


----------



## Solar Geek

Hope Coco comes on tonight to answer some of these questions.


----------



## Skamp

CountryCabin said:


> Angie from what I read he/she changed the date in his/her post from June 03 to June 13.
> It was a typo he/she was correcting but not stated quite right.
> It had me confused at first too until I remembered Skamp had June 03 when I first read it.
> 
> Skamp:
> You should have said. edit to change typo of date in post.





AngieM2 said:


> Thanks for all the explaining. It just looked really strange.


Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## happycat47111

light rain said:


> Happycat, I am glad that you found out what was making you ill and had a caring and intelligent medical person (dr.?) to help you heal. Some drs. are severely lacking but look at the clientele. People here in the USA often don't want to change any lifestyles, no matter how harmful they are to their health. Most patients go in with the attitude, just give me a pill to correct the problem.
> 
> The survival rate for many diseases and the surgical options for many orthopedic conditions are astounding to me. OTOH the death rate for prescription drugs escalate as pill mills flourish and people decide if 1 helps 2 or more should be just be more than helpful.
> 
> I have heard repeatedly from many different folks that continue to do what flies in the face of reason, "well, I'm gonna continue doing what I want to do because at least I'll die happy". And ya know when it gets near the end they will consider changing their minds but it is too darn late...


Oh, believe me, I know. We ended up changing the way we ate and thought about everything, even though hubby was healthy. Got rid of most processed foods (still working on soft drinks for me), I'm phasing out all the store-bought cleaners in our lives (for us and the house), and I'll reach for a supplement ten times faster than I'll reach for an RX. And you would not believe the reactions we've gotten from people. "You'd rather work on your health than buy the Kool-Aid the doctor sells you?" And I wish I had a dollar for every time someone with chronic health issues has said to me "I'd rather die than give up my cheese!" (I'm dairy free, not by choice.) Um, yeah. That's basically the choice you've made. Ditto with homesteading. (This whole health revolution is what led to us homesteading, actually.)

ETA: A lot of the curled lip, turned-up nose reactions we've gotten after doing this? Have been from doctors. 

Sorry 'bout going off topic...


----------



## unregistered358967

Preach it sister!


----------



## Roadking

Someone tell CoCo that it is NOT transferable over the internet and come back.
Sorry.
But seriously wish CoCo would come back with some more info.

Matt


----------



## haley1

Roadking said:


> Someone tell CoCo that it is NOT transferable over the internet and come back.
> Sorry.
> But seriously wish CoCo would come back with some more info.
> 
> Matt


Are you sure, I heard you can get viruses from the internet. :banana:


----------



## AngieM2

Just a note.

I have deleted two posts that have made less than kind comments about the original poster. Don't post like that here.

Coco, if you are reading, I would not blame you for not coming back and talking with us, seems the ones that have shown less than good manners have been posting in a manner that would discourage anyone.


----------



## Space Cowboy

Thanks Angie

I think you should have done a couple more....

SC


----------



## Coco

Hi I was asked to come on over to say a few words, Ebola is not today in the headline , they didn't like what was happening to our fragile world. Money was lost many health care works are leaving, and they just don't want you all to know any of this. 

I don't know what to say, but they are hiding much more that what has happened, and what will happen.

My daughter is still going to school but we have made a good compromise that will work for our family. she is a teenager and had a hard time with my timeline.

I will just say what is calm today , will not be in the next few days. 

You only have you and yours and you need to decide what is going to happen and to make a contingency to what will go wrong. for health care workers it went very WRONG.


----------



## bluefish

Has anybody noticed that the media went almost completely silent when the new ebola czar was appointed. We don't hear hardly anything about ebola, vomiting people or anything anymore. Doesn't that make anyone a little suspicious? I have heard things from people who work in HC that make me think this isn't all gone yet. I tend to agree with coco's point of view.


----------



## BlueRose

I dont like :gossip: but when your dr looks at you and says that he hopes you are ready for STHF you get ready. I have my fingers cross that he was just yanking my chain.


----------



## Coco

we were all asked not to post anything , I and many more did and now all is OK. It's not, they just don't know what to do, the elite don't what to see the numbers crashing likethere were, as now the good old us is pumping the money in again.


----------



## Mrs Katzenchix

thermopkt said:


> Has anybody noticed that the media went almost completely silent when the new ebola czar was appointed. We don't hear hardly anything about ebola, vomiting people or anything anymore. Doesn't that make anyone a little suspicious? I have heard things from people who work in HC that make me think this isn't all gone yet. I tend to agree with coco's point of view.


Yes, I noticed that too. Quite the coinkydink I think.


----------



## fishinshawn

Coco how do you know that there is ebola in every state? I simply don't understand how something like that could be kept under wraps. I think it s a danger, but it sounds like everyone that has it has died or is no longer at risk of contaminating the public.


----------



## Coco

It is in every state, that's is all I can say. the media, along with the us government WILL not let anything out again until a cluster pops up and it will in the next few days, 

they saw how the markets went down, and now there is a fine, jail time and others things if anyone gives any information.


----------



## bluefish

fishinshawn said:


> Coco how do you know that there is ebola in every state? I simply don't understand how something like that could be kept under wraps. I think it s a danger, but it sounds like everyone that has it has died or is no longer at risk of contaminating the public.



Think of all the ebola possibles that were big for a while. You really think all those were negative? Especially the ones where they decided in just a few minutes? Hospitals are not supposed to say anything about any possibles or positives. I believe testing in only being done through the cdc (when it's done at all) now.

For instance, have you heard about the possible in Michigan? I have only heard about from an associate in the area through private channels. This is why I haven't really posted anything about what I hear. People on this forum are link addicts (understandably so) and I don't have any.


----------



## Skamp

I'll hold my breath.


----------



## Becka03

no sense in NOT being prepared- 

that is all I gotta say in response to this thread- 

why not have enough in the house/homestead/farm?
right?

no judgement here on Coco's part


----------



## kasilofhome

Thank you coco...somehow news that locals know and report fails to hit the airwaves.
The web and local talk radio. There has been months of reports locally of a male on male rapist..... cop silent, no regular news media reports....those that kept warning were treated as fools. Last Sat finally....due to a few that kept posting about it there was a major meeting on the crimes increase...violent and rapist,grabbing,chasing of young teen to mid age men at a bike trail... let's say Sen Peter microfiche and speaker of our state legislature got a town hall meeting to address the issues. 

There will be action taken now where the troopers will spend time in a very rural area when in the past they tended to be an hour away at best and were to busy going after highway tickets money.


----------



## SueMc

Coco said:


> we were all asked not to post anything , I and many more did and now all is OK. It's not, they just don't know what to do, the elite don't what to see the numbers crashing likethere were, as now the good old us is pumping the money in again.


I don't get these posts at all and surely I'm not the only one questioning them?

Who are "we"? Who are "they"? Where does Coco get her information?
There have been a lot of vague claims with no back up what so ever.

I'm not trying to diminish the threat of a real problem in this Country or the need to be prepared (not just for ebola), but it is irresponsible to make such claims as if they were facts. If Coco is just stating her opinion, that is different.

To be clear, I'm not picking on Coco or insulting her, just asking some real reasonable questions, IMHO.


----------



## unregistered358967

Thank you sue mc. . I'm confused too.


----------



## Coco

now the flu reports are up over 45%??? I don't buy it. We have 2 hospitals that went into lock down yesterday, SO anyone can take it to what it's worth, if you don't agree that's fine with me, I could care less is you live or die. Plain and Simple. but, will I take care of you again?, NO , I love my family more than my thankless job. AND more and more you will see this. they are hiding it and will continue to do so . Thank the Lord we are at the end of seasonal tourist season.


we are so sick of the flat lander's up here , they are the ones that are demanding and arrogant and could care less about anything but themselves .


----------



## unregistered358967

No, I was just confused and I'm not alone. Please don't get defensive- just trying to understand.


----------



## no really

Thank you Coco for sharing your front line info.


----------



## 7thswan

Coco said:


> now the flu reports are up over 45%??? I don't buy it. We have 2 hospitals that went into lock down yesterday, SO anyone can take it to what it's worth, if you don't agree that's fine with me, I could care less is you live or die. Plain and Simple. but, will I take care of you again?, NO , I love my family more than my thankless job. AND more and more you will see this. they are hiding it and will continue to do so . Thank the Lord we are at the end of seasonal tourist season.
> 
> 
> we are so sick of the flat lander's up here , they are the ones that are demanding and arrogant and could care less about anything but themselves .


It's Ok Coco. There are no links to the "voice" that tells me things. I'm glad you try to warn us in the best way you can.


----------



## CountryCabin

Here we go again. 

NEW YORK (Reuters) - A New York City hospital is running Ebola tests on a healthcare worker with Doctors Without Borders who returned to the United States from West Africa with a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms, the city's health department said on Thursday.

Preliminary test results were expected in the next 12 hours, the New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene said in a statement.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSKCN0IC2CU20141023?irpc=932

More from above link: (was trying to keep it short)
In Connecticut, officials placed six West Africans who recently arrived in the United States under quarantine for possible Ebola exposure. The family, who arrived on Saturday and was planning to live in the United States, will be watched for 21 days, Connecticut state health authorities said. Officials have yet to say where the family came from.[ID:nL2N0SI1FG]


----------



## CountryCabin

So testing will take 12 hours to get results and yet it was said that some were tested and let go. No mention of waiting for test results.

Talk about confusing or is it just me reading things wrong?


----------



## Pearl B

"a healthcare worker with Doctors Without Borders who returned to the United States from West Africa with a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms, the city's health department said on Thursday"

Why did that person have to fly to the States? They don't test and treat people over in W Africa? Couldn't anything needed have been flown there?


----------



## happycat47111

Left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing, they've given up and are only making token efforts because they know it's pointless, who knows? I'd say it's hard to believe there's this level of incompetence but&#8230; *considers experience with health care system* It very well could just be that. Feels awfully sinister, though.


----------



## CountryCabin

Standard set of rules set in concrete would help, which applies to every last person, regardless who they are or from.

The way it appears now with some getting a 'pass' and others are held, Coco is right that many others will start popping up all over the place.

The same with this 21 days bit of being grounded. I have read in a few places some will be held 42...so which is it when they are no longer a danger to others?
See why I am confused...? To many different sets of rules.


----------



## lindamarie

having spent 6 years in the army trained as a combat medic, then later nurse......i don't trust anything that the government says. We had a saying back then...bend over and grab your ankles, uncle Sam is going to stick it to you again.

last week our DD had to take dgd to hospital for test, nurses were talking about 3 people in quarantine in Charleston WV. Thats about 3 hours or so from us.


----------



## happycat47111

lindamarie said:


> having spent 6 years in the army trained as a combat medic, then later nurse......i don't trust anything that the government says. We had a saying back then...bend over and grab your ankles, uncle Sam is going to stick it to you again.
> 
> last week our DD had to take dgd to hospital for test, nurses were talking about 3 people in quarantine in Charleston WV. Thats about 3 hours or so from us.


When my uncle was in the Army in the 80s, he had a bumper sticker that said something along the lines of "Army's motto? If it ain't broke, fix it until it is."

:facepalm:


----------



## ntjpm

Just saw this today, I had no idea that they were watching anyone let alone 5 people. http://laconnerweeklynews.com/main.asp?SectionID=2&SubSectionID=27&ArticleID=324

"Kelly Stowe with the Washington state Department of Health said that there are a total of five people in the state, all in the Puget Sound area, who are self-monitoring for Ebola."

The flow of information is very frustrating. 
Tracy in WA


----------



## 7thswan

CountryCabin said:


> So testing will take 12 hours to get results and yet it was said that some were tested and let go. No mention of waiting for test results.
> 
> Talk about confusing or is it just me reading things wrong?


Ofcourse it's confusing. Dosen't everyone realise that like Coco we are being terrorized. One segment of our citizens at a time, constant lies and confusion. Ment to question yourself and each other. Someone will bring your attention to something,then someone else will be right along to lie to us or try to take our mind off it so their deed can go along as TPTB want. Obola was messing with the stock market, so the hushing had to begin. They want you to accept that this will become a regular part of life, this is why they won't call terrorism what it is, Think about the criminality that is being done every day, and it is always ignored after a couple of weeks.It's all no big deal,it's all normal. Being a 3rd world country will show us rotten Americans, won't it.Not some of us,if we open our eyes,this is deliberate.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

As has been posted here, if anyone has ever worked for the government ( locally, state, national ) they KNOW information is withheld, watered down, etc. I for one value Coco's post. While no concrete proof, it keeps me on my toes. It does seem as if the news is playing the bread and circus game.


----------



## unregistered29228

I don't know Coco, but I'm sure there are some of us who are in a position to know things that we can't spell out for everyone. Whether that's her situation or not, I don't know, but I read everything on this board and file it away in my mind. Some posts are a little far fetched, some are useful, some are scary, but all of them should be considered. 

I'm not panicking about ebola yet, but my antennas are up and twitching. What she said just makes me check my supplies and plans and pay attention.


----------



## terri9630

Mom_of_Four said:


> I don't know Coco, but I'm sure there are some of us who are in a position to know things that we can't spell out for everyone. Whether that's her situation or not, I don't know, but I read everything on this board and file it away in my mind. Some posts are a little far fetched, some are useful, some are scary, but all of them should be considered.
> *
> I'm not panicking about ebola yet, but my antennas are up and twitching. What she said just makes me check my supplies and plans and pay attention.*


*
*


I agree. My husband laughs at me squirreling stuff away, then brings me a list of stuff to go buy. Maybe he's laughing because I'm out of room in the pantry and he keeps finding things in odd places???


----------



## lindamarie

jessimeredith said:


> This would pretty much cover anybody that has/had been in service (and served at least their first term) since 9/11 as many, many, many took the combat lifesaver course. Even in basic training there is some minimal medical training (first aid).
> 
> Never thought I'd be saying this but....I'm feeling pretty glad right now about DH's injuries in the 'Stan. He's not IRR, they can't recall him because he can't wear/carry the gear. Sounds selfish and I freely admit that it is.


 
don't feel selfish Jessie, im glad they can't call me back up


----------



## Backyardcreek

Ok, I'm adding my two bits. Coco, you're likely in a place that receives info that is not broadcasted to the public. I likely believe that there are several suspected 'Ebola' patients in the US. International trade is an utmost for the global economy (face it, every country is so intertwined that any hiccup will cause disruption ... Should I mention real estate bubble..). So yes, I take your words to heart. 
BTW US gov't is asking civilian gov't employees to volunteer to support our military in the Ebola afflicted areas. Do you hear that in the news? Also added note, military & civilians participating in the Ebola areas may NOT receive combat pay. 
So... Coco I suspect you have privy to far more info then what is available to the average citizen.


----------



## terri9630

Backyardcreek said:


> Ok, I'm adding my two bits. Coco, you're likely in a place that receives info that is not broadcasted to the public. I likely believe that there are several suspected 'Ebola' patients in the US. International trade is an utmost for the global economy (face it, every country is so intertwined that any hiccup will cause disruption ... Should I mention real estate bubble..). So yes, I take your words to heart.
> *BTW US gov't is asking civilian gov't employees to volunteer to support our military in the Ebola afflicted areas.* Do you hear that in the news? Also added note, military & civilians participating in the Ebola areas may NOT receive combat pay.
> So... Coco I suspect you have privy to far more info then what is available to the average citizen.


Where? We haven't heard about this. Husband, brother and sister in law are gov employees. They do NOT have my permission to go!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

From Infowars- like the site or not ... file it away. 

Apparently there are cover ups going on. 

http://www.infowars.com/medical-professional-health-authorities-covering-up-ebola-cases-in-u-s/

But hey - we are SAFE !!!! 0b has his federal Ebola SWAT teams ready and waiting to be deployed as new cases pop up !!


----------



## CountryCabin

Ebola test positive for New York doctor who treated patients in Africa

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSKCN0IC2CU20141024?irpc=932

NEW YORK (Reuters) - A physician with Doctors Without Borders who returned to New York City after treating Ebola victims in West Africa tested positive for the virus, setting off fresh fears about the spread of the disease.

Dr. Craig Spencer, 33, is in isolation at Bellevue Hospital and officials sought to reassure the public that they are safe from Ebola, New York Mayor Bill de Blasio said at a news conference.

Spencer developed a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms after working for the humanitarian organization in Guinea, one of three West African nations hardest hit by Ebola.

A specially trained team wearing protective gear transported Spencer to Bellevue Hospital from his Manhattan apartment earlier on Thursday, the city said in a statement.

Governor Andrew Cuomo said Spencer had been in direct contact with four people, and health authorities had quarantined three friends. The fourth person, a taxi driver, was determined not to be at risk of Ebola.

More at above link.

I read earlier today that worse time to get it is after a death.
Will see if I can find the site again to give link.


----------



## AngieM2

Well, I believe the news I get here as usually 3 days later I see a toned down version on so news if lucky. And if Coco is living this there will be no links.


----------



## Becka03

and now there is confirmed in NYC- I think Coco- is a voice of reason- IMHO


----------



## Backyardcreek

Anyone in the gov't that supports military (supplies, vehicles, air, etc.) are asked if they will volunteer on mission to Africa....specifically where our troops are assisting in the ebola outbreak areas.
Yes, my family member(s) were told NO volunteering.


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Apparently his Facebbok account was created recently and a picture was said to have been posted on it before the actual page was up. 

False flag so the welcome mats will be rolled out for the SWAT teams ? Or to divert our attention from the 9 million "pieces of green paper" ordered by the administration ?


----------



## Belfrybat

Pearl B said:


> "a healthcare worker with Doctors Without Borders who returned to the United States from West Africa with a fever and gastrointestinal symptoms, the city's health department said on Thursday"
> 
> *Why did that person have to fly to the States?* They don't test and treat people over in W Africa? Couldn't anything needed have been flown there?


Because he lives here -- he's an American citizen. Plus he didn't start showing symptoms until 9 days *after* he arrived. Plus he was monoriting himself as per protocol of the DWB, plus he called when he started running a fever so precautions could be taken in transporting him to the isolation unit. 

What do you want to do -- prevent citizens from returning to this country because they have the cojones to go help those who otherwise would be without help? Are you planning on exiling the 3000 American troops who are being deployed to fight Ebola? 

Come on folks, this is a serious disease, but one that can be rather easily treated if caught early, and it's not overly contagious unless on comes in contact with the bodily fluid of someone exhibiting active symptoms.


----------



## 7thswan

terri9630 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I agree. My husband laughs at me squirreling stuff away, then brings me a list of stuff to go buy. Maybe he's laughing because I'm out of room in the pantry and he keeps finding things in odd places???


My Dh has been asking me lately-where you going to put THAT? certian tone included. I have boxes of food from the garden and there is no room in the pantry. I don't know yet,it's not freezing outside


----------



## 7thswan

http://www.infowars.com/missouri-do...tient-witnessed-bleeding-out-of-all-orifices/


&#8220;And they took care of him in the ICU [Intensive Care Unit]. Of course, there&#8217;s not a rapid test so they weren&#8217;t sure, but they ordered the test and&#8230; they moved him to the ICU and they put him in isolation, from what my friend had told me.

&#8220;The following day he called me back and, cause I told him let me know &#8211; I wanted to call your show. I wanted to let people know, &#8216;Hey we got a case here in Kansas City&#8217; &#8211; Well he called me back the next day and said they &#8216;disappeared&#8217; the patient.

&#8220;I said, &#8216;What do you mean they &#8216;disappeared&#8217; him?&#8217;

&#8220;He said, &#8216;The patient&#8217;s gone.&#8217;

&#8220;They were told he left AMA which means &#8216;Against Medical Advice.&#8217; But the guy was&#8230; he wouldn&#8217;t have been able to leave he was in that bad of a shape.

&#8220;I said I&#8217;ll look for a &#8216;John Doe,&#8217; which is a name they use in hospitals in case somebody&#8217;s admitted that they don&#8217;t know who you are. And there was no &#8216;John Does&#8217; in the hospital, so the patient disappeared.

&#8220;So, the following day they had a meeting with anybody that had contact with that patient and said that he did not have Ebola, he had malaria.

&#8220;All of a sudden, that&#8217;s when we heard that all these other cases in other cities&#8230; They were coming back and saying, &#8216;No, they didn&#8217;t have Ebola, they had malaria.&#8217; It seemed like that&#8217;s what they were told to tell everybody.

&#8220;Well then we had a second patient at Research Medical Center that was rumored to have, because I have friends there too, and they called me and said we have a possible Ebola patient. That patient disappeared.

&#8220;There&#8217;s a patient recently a KU Medical Center, which is just across from the Kansas side, about 20 minutes from here. And that patient, I don&#8217;t know what the status of that patient is, but they came out and said that he didn&#8217;t have Ebola, he had typhoid.

&#8220;So something very, very strange is going on. And I wouldn&#8217;t have thought much about it, but this happened in other areas of the country, not only Kansas City. These patients are disappearing, they&#8217;re doing something with the patients and God knows where they&#8217;re going.&#8221;


----------



## terri9630

That could be scary. Now it's got me wondering... All this week we've been seeing blue armored, swat looking vehicles running around town. There were 3 this morning. They look kind of like a banks armored truck. No windows doors on back and side with military looking drivers. Hubby's a LEO and works with the military when there in this area and has no clue what they are. He checked around, unofficially, and no one he knows has a clue.


----------



## Roadking

*Blue* armored vehicles? Anyone else have the UN pop into your head when you read that?

Matt


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I am very thankful for this thread. I believe there is so much more we are not being told. Since my family is sick of hearing my conspiracy theories, I come here for reality checks...and to be validated  

I think it is because we have all lived through minor things and believe we are invincible. I think I should change my name to Pro Active Mommy.


----------



## terri9630

Roadking said:


> *Blue* armored vehicles? Anyone else have the UN pop into your head when you read that?
> 
> Matt


Blue. Government plates and no markings. I've been driving when I see them but I'll try and get a picture next time.


----------



## Astrid

On the front page of Yahoo today.... Just to back up the story.


AUSTIN, TEXAS-- A well known and highly respected doctor has come forth with claims that the U.S. government has been intentionally concealing cases of Ebola in the United States.
Dr. James Lawrenzi made the comments on Thursday while appearing as a guest on the Alex Jones show. Jones, the host of a nationally broadcast radio talk show, Infowars, has been an outspoken critic of the way in which the Ebola health crisis has been handled by the Obama administration. Lawrenzi, who owns and operates two health care facilities located in in Garden City and Archie, Missouri, claims that the number of Ebola patients in the U.S. is much higher than what the Centers for Disease Control has been letting on.
According to Dr. Lawrenzi, his suspicions first arose shortly after news broke that Thomas Eric Duncan, a Liberian visiting family in Dallas, Texas, was diagnosed with the deadly disease in September of 2014. Lawrenzi claims that he was told by a doctor at Truman Lakewood Medical Center in Kansas City that the hospital was also treating a patient with Ebola like symptoms who was demonstrating a high fever and was bleeding profusely from multiple orifices after having recently returned from West Africa. The following day, claims Lawrenzi, the same doctor told him that the patient had "disappeared" but that it was highly unlikely that the patient could have left of his own accord giving his grave medical condition. 
Another patient displaying classic Ebola like symptoms was then admitted to Kansas City's Research Medical Center the following day but also quickly &#8220;disappeared,&#8221; said Lawrenzi. Neither patient has ever been found.
&#8220;These patients are disappearing, they&#8217;re doing something with the patients and God knows where they&#8217;re going,&#8221; the doctor said.
Lawrenzi said he did not know why the federal government would be intentionally trying to hide the number of patients infected with Ebola, or where they may be taking the infected patients to. but speculated that the cover up may be being carried out by the Centers for Disease Control as a means of preventing panic. &#8220;They&#8217;re preparing for something,&#8221; the doctor added, conjecturing that the illness may be used by the Obama administration as a means of implementing a medically induced "martial law".
The doctor's suspicions were validated, he said, when health officials told workers at his own health clinics that they were not to use the term "Ebola" when dealing with the public. 
Dr. Lawrenzi's claims mesh with reports published by the New York Post, who recently broke the story that New York City's 911 operators have been banned from using the term "Ebola" over public radios. According to the Post's report, a NYFD memo dictates that all employees refrain from using the word effective immediately. &#8220;At no point shall a dispatcher transmit over the radio any message containing the word &#8216;Ebola&#8217; or related terminology,&#8221; said the memo. Instead dispatchers have been told to use the code letters &#8220;F/T,&#8221; as in Fever/Travel, to communicate that a person for which 911 has been called is demonstrating a fever and has a history of travel to West Africa.
&#8220;When flu season hits, people are going to be coming into the hospital for flu or Ebola, they&#8217;re not going to know what they have&#8230;.it&#8217;s going to be a nightmare, every doctor I&#8217;ve spoken with is terrified of this fall" said Lawerenzi. 
The doctor ended the interview by urging people to&#8220;stay away from places where there&#8217;s large groups of people,&#8221; including hospitals, he said, as the situation was &#8220;much more serious than they&#8217;re letting on.&#8221;




* 
*


----------



## terri9630

They looks like this with no "toys" on them. Didn't even see emergency lights on them.


----------



## Roadking

Looks like one of the *emergency management* vehicles when we went to the shooting competition. Ours didn't have as many toys. It's big brother, however...well, yeah. Toys galore. The competition was the morning after the trooper got shot.
The bolded part makes me a bit edgy.

Matt


----------



## surfmonkey

http://www.wltx.com/news/article/255485/2/Columbia-Police-Debut-New-Armored-Vehicle

They were military surplus. About 500 of these were distributed to police departments across the nation.


----------



## partndn

there's no 9 days involved as someone said.

The dude landed on the 17th, and on the 23rd was terribly sick. So his symptoms took somewhere between zero and 6 days to be pretty well developed.


----------



## terri9630

surfmonkey said:


> http://www.wltx.com/news/article/255485/2/Columbia-Police-Debut-New-Armored-Vehicle
> 
> They were military surplus. About 500 of these were distributed to police departments across the nation.


Are the drivers part of the package? Our local/state LEO'S don't wear fatigues. Watched the video, it's not anywhere close to what I saw. That is much larger.


----------



## surfmonkey

terri9630 said:


> Are the drivers part of the package? Our local/state LEO'S don't wear fatigues. Watched the video, it's not anywhere close to what I saw. That is much larger.


I think they just had military riding in the vehicles because it was a Veteran's Day parade. That is a police vehicle. There is a program for police to get surplus equipment from the DOD, so these types of armored vehicles are not uncommon. Many police departments have them.


----------



## Ziptie

terri9630 said her husband is a LEO and he doesn't know what they are doing around the place.


----------



## lindamarie

what I don't understand is why they are quarantining his friends, but at the same time the city health director is saying that the chances are nil that he infected anyone while on the subway.

someone from the hospital is also saying that the doctor is seriously ill and should have gone sooner


----------



## light rain

lindamarie, for years the educational system has tried to erode critical thinking. Obviously your were not part of this exercise. :thumb: :grin:


----------



## terri9630

surfmonkey said:


> I think they just had military riding in the vehicles because it was a Veteran's Day parade. That is a police vehicle. There is a program for police to get surplus equipment from the DOD, so these types of armored vehicles are not uncommon. Many police departments have them.


I was talking about the ones here. They weren't in a parade, just driving down the road here in town for the last 3 days with military drivers/passengers.


----------



## Lonesomelov

Dr. Lawrenzi is my personal physician. My husband and I just love him. He is a fantastic doctor and all around nice guy who still makes house calls to the elderly once a week.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

My all time favorite Criminal Minds episode is on now A & E channel. It deals with a strain of Anthrax being released and everything being hidden from the public. They said more people would die from the panic.

Sad, but I take this fictionalized show as more realistic than the government propaganda.


----------



## Becka03

KentuckyDreamer said:


> My all time favorite Criminal Minds episode is on now A & E channel. It deals with a strain of Anthrax being released and everything being hidden from the public. They said more people would die from the panic.
> 
> Sad, but I take this fictionalized show as more realistic than the government propaganda.


 I just watched this epi again- it is sorrowing -to say the least- cause I know the characters like you do ... and trust them to do best for the public


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Becka03 said:


> I just watched this epi again- it is sorrowing -to say the least- cause I know the characters like you do ... and trust them to do best for the public


It is as if the dialogue is being taken right out of the offices of TPTB. Not even family members were told cause of death...the cost of preparing the public too high so we villianize the doctor screaming about the concerns.


----------



## OK Yankee

Where are they taking all the "disappeared" people? Does anyone remember all the FEMA camp talk? All those plastic caskets? The barbed and concertina wire? The gun towers? Hmmmmm......................

Yankee


----------



## CraftyLady

OK Yankee said:


> Where are they taking all the "disappeared" people? Does anyone remember all the FEMA camp talk? All those plastic caskets? The barbed and concertina wire? The gun towers? Hmmmmm......................
> 
> Yankee


Does anyone know where these camps are located? Something that big must have some kind of footprint. I don't know how to dig for that information but, i'm sure someone does. 
If so, then is it being used or is there movement? 
Sic the Examiner on it.


----------



## chickenista

Oh.. all you have to do is hit google.

I find them 'interesting'.
I am not big on conspiracy theories, but Fema camps..? Interesting.

There is a video of the renovations done on an old Amtrak terminal.
Now, DH is even more cold than I. He is the mountain that cannot be moved.
He found that video interesting.
The prison type turnstyles, the concertina wire on the inside and several other aspects moved the mountain on this subject.

That being said, it would have to be the end of the world before they did anything with them.
The death toll would be immense if they tried rounding people up.
Whatever the cause would be, it would have to be greater than the threat of mowing down citizens and the political fallout from such a thing.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

chickenista said:


> Oh.. all you have to do is hit google.
> 
> I find them 'interesting'.
> I am not big on conspiracy theories, but Fema camps..? Interesting.
> 
> There is a video of the renovations done on an old Amtrak terminal.
> Now, DH is even more cold than I. He is the mountain that cannot be moved.
> He found that video interesting.
> The prison type turnstyles, the concertina wire on the inside and several other aspects moved the mountain on this subject.
> 
> That being said, it would have to be the end of the world before they did anything with them.
> The death toll would be immense if they tried rounding people up.
> Whatever the cause would be, it would have to be greater than the threat of mowing down citizens and the political fallout from such a thing.


If I'm not mistaken, that facility is in Beech Grove Indiana.......just down the street from me.


----------



## happycat47111

A lot of the FEMA trailers after Katrina were moved to the Jefferson Proving Grounds in Madison, Indiana. We watched trailers go up highway 62 literally for weeks, hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds of them. And some very interesting stories started to circulate about those trailers. There were a LOT of people who swore they'd seen people inside the trailers. That they were occupied. True or not, I don't know. But that's where a lot of them went.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

Thought I would post this here just because it will likely turn out to be nothing...or at least we will be told it is nothing.

There was an initial report Cabell-Huntintington hospital on lock down due to suspected Ebola symptoms. Unable to confirm the Ebola but it was confirmed hospital is on lock down.

No links on the internet. This is coming from a reporter for a small town newspaper in Ky...The Mountain Wolf. This is the facebook homepage..

https://www.facebook.com/tmwolfdotcom?fref=nf


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

The face book page is being updated as they get info...for now the parking lot is closed etc. I cannot imagine EBOLA in that area. I am thinking this is precautionary but nice to know they are on it. Just posted test came back negative.


----------



## BlueRose

Kentucky Dreamer please keep us updated.


----------



## Becka

KentuckyDreamer said:


> The face book page is being updated as they get info...for now the parking lot is closed etc. I cannot imagine EBOLA in that area. I am thinking this is precautionary but nice to know they are on it. Just posted test came back negative.


I'm in the Charleston area. The news I read (coming from a source in Ohio) said the Huntington hospital was on lockdown for 2 hours, but the test was negative and they couldn't prove the patient had been exposed, so they will just "monitor" him.

Someone here posted that Charleston had 3 cases of Ebola, but I have not heard that. Our local news did report an incident at the airport that involved a possible chemical reaction coming from a bag, and the vapors made some people sick. Things were on lockdown for a while, but Ebola was determined not to be a threat. If anyone has a link or proof of Ebola in the Charleston area, I'd like to see it.


----------



## lindamarie

hi becka.....i was the one who posted about Charleston. We had our dgd at the doctors and the nurses there mentioned that there was supposed to be 3 people being monitored for it. Haven't heard anything else about it though.


----------



## CraftyLady

I have heard that we have 10 people here in Wa. State being monitored for Ebola. I found an article yesterday and I can't find it today.

Haven't heard a thing about it on the local news either.


----------



## Becka

I don't know what to think any more. Remember any of these:

anthrax (sent by mail)
avian flu
swine flu H1N1
another swine flu (I forget the numbers and letters)
enterovirus

I'm sure I'm forgetting a few. Seems each year there's lots and lots of media hype over the next "epidemic" that turns out to be nothing. Let's hope the Ebola scare is similar.


----------



## lindamarie

they now have a 5 year old boy they are testing in NYC. Seems his family arrived Saturday from guinea. He was taken from their Bronx apartment vomiting and 103 fever. Rest of family in quarantine


----------



## Roadking

And now the local news is, as best I can describe it, adding to the tension. I believe Trellis mentioned the busses not long ago...well, the news has recently been interviewing the riders. Title of article makes you think it's here, when in fact, the fear is here...
http://wnep.com/2014/10/27/ebola-concerns-in-monroe-county/

Matt


----------



## chickenista

lindamarie said:


> they now have a 5 year old boy they are testing in NYC. Seems his family arrived Saturday from guinea. He was taken from their Bronx apartment vomiting and 103 fever. Rest of family in quarantine


 
He's negative too.. no Ebola.


----------



## lindamarie

chickenista said:


> He's negative too.. no Ebola.


 
thanks, I hadn't heard that yet.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I am going to throw my most recent 2cents out there...I am thinking it better not to know every little "maybe" "watching" "possible". Given that I do not believe a word TPTB put out, all the little leaks or "news" is just a means of keeping us distracted while the real issues are kept secret. They are not going to let the big stuff out until it is absolutely beyond their control.

For that reason I am going to stop following the news but once or twice a day. I have our supplies as best I can. I am watching my family as best I can. Be we are going on and refuse to be controlled by the media. And like it or not, we are being controlled. Bread and circus.

I have said it before, I wish every adult would read the book THE POWER ELITE by C. Wright Mills. Written in the 1950's as a sociological commentary, it is reality in your face. I am re reading it again and have taken the Taoist stance...I have no control yet I have full control. And I intend to keep full control of what I can while enjoying my life.


----------



## bigjon

I've talked to family friends that work in area hospitals,diff ones ,lets say 70mile radius.all bigger hospitals that have been on the news as PREPARED.the workers are saying (not out loud)prepared?what prepared?.no training-no fancy suits-nothing new! if I get sick? i'm going to my local vet!


----------



## vicker

All the hospitals in my area have plans in place. The one I work at is not designated as one which will actually treat the patients. They would be transported to one close by, or to another near the coast.


----------



## light rain

Vicker, having plans is just the beginning, Do they have multiple outfits and the necessary containment for this kind of biohazard? Do they house the medical workers on site so they don't carry out infective material into the public? 

I would like to hear more info on what the nurses and doctors and cleaning staff do to protect their family members from being statistics.


----------



## vicker

The problem I have is that hospitals like the one I work at proudly view their name as a brand. Employees must be careful of what they post on social media, not because of government or other dark forces, but because I represent their brand, and can face consequences, if it is viewed that I said something wrong. 

I really don't have that much specific knowledge of their plans, only that they are in place, and that none of my coworkers, or workers in other hospitals I have talked to , are overly worried about Ebola. They have teams made up of employees who have volunteered, and have gone through the necessary extra training. I don't have any doubt that they have the equipment that they need and the resources they need to deal with the problems that would be presented by a walk-in patient who has Ebola. Like I said, the patient would then be transported to one of several nearby hospitals for their care. My hospital is equipped to handle such patients, but is not one of the designated places. Everyone is always concerned about spreading infections in a hospital, and doubly so of bringing an infection home. Come on, it is part of the job.


----------



## light rain

Thanks for responding. While I still have reservations about our preparedness I hope that you are right. Time will tell...


----------



## happycat47111

From what my MIL said, word came down from TPTB that their company has a plan, and that XYZ is what they're to do, including suits and other PPE. But as to the actual existence of those PPEs, she said no one has any idea where they are IF they do in fact exist. If it hits here (it being ebola or a massive flu outbreak or whatever) I don't see it going well. Hey, at least if I'm pessimistic, I have the potential to be pleasantly surprised if it does work, right?


----------



## trulytricia

And now this 
*A doctor&#8217;s mistaken Ebola test: &#8216;We were celebrating. .&#8201;.&#8201;. Then everything fell apart&#8217;*


http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...6a84da-6dd5-11e4-a2c2-478179fd0489_story.html


----------



## Roadking

Saw that this morning...

Matt


----------



## anahatalotus

Perhaps I've missed it but is there a thread on here, or another sub forum about how to beat the odds when the pandemic is full blown?
Like aside from spending the next six months hibernating in a cabin on a mountain cut off from society (which if you can do you have my whatever a non jealous sounding word for envy is?)? Also if you could properly puncture that sentence you have my utmost respect, lol.
Aside from the basic immune boosting cold and flu season stuff like herbs and tonics is anyone taking any extra precautions this year? I'm already pretty introverted so I only go out a couple of times a week, kids sports and homeschool group. But I don't think that limits my chance of exposure that much once this becomes a Contagain like situation...
I accidently spam clicked on a link w few days ago promoting a diet pill as an immune booster for specific strains of viruses, Ebola was one of them. Supposedly people who ate the fruit the pill was derived from survived exposure to the virus. Has anyone else heard of any adaptogenic herbs that are antiviral to Ebola? 
Okay thanks and good morning y'all..


----------



## NJ Rich

I have a friend who works in the computer department at a hospital. She has to go around the hospital at times to do work on the computers at the nurses stations. 

If this thing gets out of control she will quit her job. She has young children and isn't going to endanger her family by exposure at the hospital. She has my support by making this decision.

I do not trust the government tell us the truth or to protect us. Maybe there are underlying reasons the gubberment has bought so many body bags. :doh:


----------



## Litlbits

It is important to note that this Dr was tested for Ebola several times and that the first test was negative, I have read a second ebola test was done also came back negative but a third test then confirmed Ebola. As the article points out, the negative tests gave a FALSE sense of security and all necessary precautions were dropped, people hugged him, shook his hand, etc.. The 21 day isolation (quarantine) was NOT maintained and his co-workers and others were/are exposed. My point is that the 21 day isolation of everyone coming to the U.S. from those countries should be enforced without exception. Kaci Hickox was wrong, wrong, wrong. Her negative tests that she relied on were not the 100% guarantee. The 21 days of isolation and monitoring was.


----------



## trulytricia

This talks about drinking enough water to survive ebola

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...nged-on-sipping-a-gallon-of-liquid-a-day.html


----------



## SueMc

Maybe Nostradamus's rose pills (vit c), fresh air, clean water and good hygiene.

In this day and age you still see people walking out of a bathroom without washing their hands, coughing without covering, etc.!


----------



## trulytricia

*Cuban Doctor Treating Ebola Patients In Sierra Leone Tests Positive, Will Go To Geneva For Treatment*

http://www.ibtimes.com/cuban-doctor...a-leone-tests-positive-will-go-geneva-1725956

But not home to Cuba?


----------



## Litlbits

Man who survived Ebola arriving in India from Sierra Leone . All of his bodily fluids were tested by authorities at india airport including semen. Semen was positive for Ebola and the man was immediately quarantined and will continue to be until semen tests negative. Now that's what you call thorough testing, lol.


----------



## light rain

Correct me if I'm wrong. Semen can carry the Ebola virus after a person is considered cured. There should be similar studies to see if a woman can spread Ebola through sex in that time frame...


----------



## light rain

Oooppps, I meant to include "7 weeks". :ashamed:


----------



## Nathan

thanks for being open about it. I too work in service to healthcare. Im concerned also


----------



## Vahomesteaders

I think this is all a ploy to taste or attention away from the kings eo on immigration and making a bunch of criminals legal.


----------



## puddlejumper007

ok, anahatalotus 
" Also if you could properly puncture that sentence you have my utmost respect, lol. " do you mean puntuate ? i am not a english professor, but just old school. lol and i may have missed something...lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Puncture is funnier than punctuate!


----------



## puddlejumper007

ok , knew i was missing something.....thanks


----------



## anahatalotus

Oh dang, I guess my spelling is as bad as my grammar. Thanks folks.


----------



## anahatalotus

Here's is an article from a few years ago about the herb I was thinking of. Since its been a theory for over a decade before the fruit became a fad diet pll i think there might be some validity to it.
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/news/a-folk-remedy-for-killer-ebola/148114.article

However new articles claim it is a scam to get people to buy more of the pills. I'd be delighted to hear some of your opinions.


----------



## trulytricia

*Bandits in Guinea steal blood samples believed to be infected with Ebola*



https://ca.news.yahoo.com/bandits-g...ples-suspected-ebola-infection-105900372.html

From a taxi no less.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

I had stopped following all the daily Ebola updates. Then this morning I pull up the local news to see two Columbus children were taken to the hospital and are being tested. They had traveled to West Africa. The article said TPTB were aware of those who traveled and monitored twice a day for 21 days. But now, they had to be tested.

It is not the "news" that concerns me, it is my reaction. The headlines took me back for a quick second then my body immediately relaxed. I have become complacent with a sense of security. 
We have been inundated with false alarms to the point I no longer react. I can see how easy it is to be controlled.

The news did not say the area or the school district so I am a bit concerned about that. My granddaughter is still in school. Given she brought us a lovely dose of lice at the beginning of the school year I am concerned.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Coco said:


> this is what I will be probably be going to jail for, EBOLA is in every state, the cases you heard about on the news is only a smidgen of what is going on, The CDC has some explaining to do, but no one has the balls to do anything that needs to be done


The above post was made on October 16. It has now been five weeks. It is pretty obvious at this point that if the claim had been correct, there would be many many reports of illness.

Just keeping things honest.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

The two children, ages 4 and 6, tested positive for influenza A. Negative for Ebola. For me, I am sick of the media drama. Report the facts, the REAL facts, and let us prepare accordingly. This has turned into a circus.


----------



## sdnapier

Probably already in jailâ¦ya know ya can't use the internet thereâ¦.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Harry Chickpea said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Coco:
> this is what I will be probably be going to jail for, EBOLA is in every state, the cases you heard about on the news is only a smidgen of what is going on, The CDC has some explaining to do, but no one has the balls to do anything that needs to be done
> 
> 
> Posted by Harry Chickpea:
> 
> The above post was made on October 16. It has now been five weeks. It is pretty obvious at this point that if the claim had been correct, there would be many many reports of illness.
> 
> Just keeping things honest.





No. I don't think honesty/dishonesty is even a real issue in this thread... but I do think that a hefty dose of hypervigilance may have played a part in the OP. 

Being in a heightened state of alarm can cause anyone to misinterpret or perceive things differently. It's possible the OP summed up a number of things in such a way that alarmed her to the point of being very seriously concerned for the safety of herself and loved ones, and by extension, for all of us. 

It is easy enough for anyone to do considering the gravity of the situation: a very serious global threat, along with the shameful inadequacies of those who are supposedly "in control", widespread mistrust of governments in general, combined with with the relentless media-fed hysteria. Throw in a few new and unusual hospital policies plus other factors that could add up to a fearsome connect-the-dots picture.

Regardless of whether the OP's info was correct or misconstrued, I sincerely appreciate her heartfelt motivation in feeling the need to warn us. 

Hattip to you Ms. Coco! :cowboy: 


.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

I agree that being in an alarm state can cause errors in judgment. I did not mean to infer malice or dis-honesty in the post, simply that in the cold hard facts of dawn, it needs to be honestly reviewed and stated as incorrect.

I do not fault anyone or their immediate family for doing what they think best for themselves (except for harming others, if that were done.) I also think the better of people who can own up to making an error, since that allows for the possibility of a better response the next time. Anyone here who has never made an error, please stand up and yodel.


----------



## trulytricia

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I had stopped following all the daily Ebola updates. Then this morning I pull up the local news to see two Columbus children were taken to the hospital and are being tested. They had traveled to West Africa. The article said TPTB were aware of those who traveled and monitored twice a day for 21 days. But now, they had to be tested.
> 
> It is not the "news" that concerns me, it is my reaction. The headlines took me back for a quick second then my body immediately relaxed. I have become complacent with a sense of security.
> We have been inundated with false alarms to the point I no longer react. I can see how easy it is to be controlled.
> 
> The news did not say the area or the school district so I am a bit concerned about that. My granddaughter is still in school. Given she brought us a lovely dose of lice at the beginning of the school year I am concerned.



I'm really glad you brought up your reaction. 

There are people 'handlers' powers we don't see who know full well how to toy with our minds and are doing things to cause to think and react the way they want. 

Being aware these coming years will be no easy task.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Considering the nature of the beast (remember the Dallas fiascoes, and the fool who wandered all over NYC?), five weeks is probably too soon to be concerned about this: 



Harry Chickpea said:


> ...in the cold hard facts of dawn, it needs to be honestly reviewed and stated as incorrect.
> 
> ...I also think the better of people who can own up to making an error, since that allows for the possibility of a better response the next time...


Now if this was something like a pandemic influenza ("Bird flu", etc), I would almost agree with the five week timeline, except I just don't see a need for a public apology for a human error. Maybe it's just me, but I also do not see a need for a public review for anything which is abundantly obvious. 

Coco is not a troll or an attention whore; but only someone who dared to put her neck on the chopping block out of concern for all of us, IMO.




.


----------



## Skamp

I feel deprived, I cannot like a deleted message.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

CajunSunshine said:


> Considering the nature of the beast (remember the Dallas fiascoes, and the fool who wandered all over NYC?), five weeks is probably too soon to be concerned about this:
> 
> Now if this was something like a pandemic influenza ("Bird flu", etc), I would almost agree with the five week timeline, except I just don't see a need for a public apology for a human error. Maybe it's just me, but I also do not see a need for a public review for anything which is abundantly obvious.
> 
> Coco is not a troll or an attention whore; but only someone who dared to put her neck on the chopping block out of concern for all of us, IMO.
> .


You and I have a different understanding of the purpose of apologies (a word which I did NOT use) and self-corrections. 

IMO, Public acknowledgement of error is as much for the growth of the person acknowledging same as for those who might read it. I make mistakes as much as anyone else and when I am shown to be incorrect in facts, I try to make a point of acknowledging my error and learning from the experience.
Example: Posts 7, 13, 14 in this thread:
http://www.city-data.com/forum/personal-finance/2093027-those-counterfeit-detection-pens.html

I am not coco and I cannot speak for her or her motivation, nor do I much care about that even if I am mildly curious where the idea started. If I had heard scuttlebutt that made me think that the disease was in all 50 states and I trusted the source, I would likely put out a cautionary myself. 

My post isn't about any one individual, and my focus is strictly on getting the facts straight. It is about information reliability, and that is probably one of THE major things I keep trying to get folks to recognize the importance of. 

I blast the media with both barrels when it is obvious they have facts wrong, and I will continue to do so. The media gets PAID to disseminate correct information. Individuals don't, and I don't expect every i to be dotted or t crossed. If the person is acting in good faith, that good faith is all I have any reason to expect.

Any teacher worth their salt will tell you that something abundantly obvious to one person may not be to the person next to them.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thank you for taking the time to allow me to see a little bit clearer what you were trying to convey. Your efforts are appreciated! 



.


----------



## Oxankle

"I blast the media with both barrels when it is obvious they have facts wrong, (I would insert here) "Or when they characterize a thieving thug as a choirboy". and I will continue to do so."

Yes, the media often misstates facts, leaves out pertinent facts or aligns their reportage to fit their own views.


----------



## Coco

just in the US alone there are 14,000 persons either infected or being watched, this just didn't get better, It was made to go away to sooth those that are needed to keep going. 

The US person to keep things quiet just quit his job from his multimillion job.??


----------



## light rain

This does not make sense to me. If that many people were symptomatic or in fear that they were infected it would be common knowledge. Are you sure your statements are based on accurate information?


----------



## Coco

yes , my info is good.


----------



## Coco

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...hort-term.html

just take a look
[/FONT]


----------



## puddlejumper007

yes that was on the news yesterday, unless i missed something i did not see any info about 14,000 infected or being watched.can you show me where you got your info? thanks.


----------



## Tiempo

*****


----------



## anahatalotus

anahatalotus said:


> Here's is an article from a few years ago about the herb I was thinking of. Since its been a theory for over a decade before the fruit became a fad diet pll i think there might be some validity to it.
> http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/news/a-folk-remedy-for-killer-ebola/148114.article
> 
> However new articles claim it is a scam to get people to buy more of the pills. I'd be delighted to hear some of your opinions.



Coco now that your back on this thread and part of the medical community. What is your opinion on the article I posted? I take what I read with a grain of salt and know correlation is not causation. But if natives eating the herb had a greater survival rate is it even possible the powdered herb would have a similar effect? Also do you know if any of the drugs that were used to treat patients in the us were derived or synthesized from this plant? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Coco said:


> just in the US alone there are 14,000 persons either infected or being watched, this just didn't get better, It was made to go away to sooth those that are needed to keep going.



This is what makes me skeptical of the above claim that you made today:

Even if the news media were silent because of being neutered or muzzled by TPTB, the _underground media_ would certainly pick up on something of this magnitude. 

Let's assume the unlikely scenario that all of the friends/relatives of the infected/watched people were also muzzled by TPTB...Surely more than a few relatives and friends of the infected/watched ones would make anonymous noises in the cyberworld. The resulting underground chatter could be detected by anyone who has an ear to the ground. 

There are more than enough people who have ears to the ground listening for exactly this kind of chatter. They are the underground media I speak of. Eventually the results are filtered to internet forums and to independent news media such as Drudge Report, etc. etc.

So far, no noise has been heard that even remotely suggests "14,000 persons either infected or being watched..."

I am not saying that you are wrong, but your statements need a little more validation (or at least leads that can be researched).



.


----------



## sdnapier

Fear mongering is not nice


----------



## Skamp

Coco said:


> just in the US alone there are 14,000 persons either infected or being watched.....................


Infected with what?



Coco said:


> [FONT=Verdana,Arial]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...hort-term.html
> 
> just take a look
> [/FONT]


Klain's position was only temporary from the beginning. The following is a quote from The Atlantic:

"He noted that as a special government employee, and not a full-time staffer, Klain's service was capped at 130 days."

He being White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest. The full article can be found here. I consider the Mailonline article to be irresponsible spin.


----------



## Sumatra

While I'll admit that the OP was a bit early in reacting, it's not fear mongering.


Ebola has an exponential spread meaning it will spread relatively slowly at first, then once it starts hitting enough people, you will have numbers big enough for even the the worst sheeple to worry. Of course, it will be ridiculously late by then.

I do not know the current rate of growth of ebola at the moment and it will probably take a while, but you can be sure it's around. 

As for those referring to the media, doesn't anyone remember when Obama ordered the new czar to adopt the WHO/Nigerian model of not reporting any new cases as Ebola but something else? The Associated Press and other news outlets have agreeing not to report on anymore suspected cases of Ebola? All around Nov. 5th?

Even ignoring all that, people can't seem to realize that news goes on far longer than the media bothers to cover it. 

People may have short attention spans, get tired of old topics quickly, don't remember things that occurred a few weeks ago, and require a constant influx of new information otherwise the get bored. But we are in no less trouble now than we were when that first ebola patient in TX was diagnosed!!


When will people learn that nothing which requires preparedness happens quickly?? It's always slow heat that boils the frog. Nothing is just going to happen overnight!


----------



## vicker

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## chickenista

The logic in me has to disagree.
If we had infected persons in the US it could not be kept quiet.

There are just too many people involved.
The nurses. The doctors.
The staff at the hospitals.. janitors, maintenance staff. Lab workers. 
And the sheer amount of waste. After just one patient there was a room filled to the ceiling with biohazard materials and the huge kerfuffle over disposal companies not wanting to deal with it.

If we had multiple people in multiple sites it could not be kept secret.
This is the land of the whistleblower.
The land of the tattletale.
The only way it might be possible is if they were all kept on military bases.. maybe.


----------



## anahatalotus

I agree with The last few posters. The only rebuttal I can think up is pretty far fetched; but:
Doesn't the millitary have medical professionals? I have lived by a few bases and they all had their own hospitals. Are they staffed by civillians or by millitary doctors and nurses? 
If they are all run by people who are in the government I think it would be possible to house and treat a decent number of Ebola patients without the general population knowing. Diagnosing and transporting the patients from public hospitals would be difficult. 
Laws like HIPPA protect patients private information so nurse Jane or doc John couldn't go home and say hi honey mrs smith from down the street was in for Ebola today. On the other hand there would have to be a way for patients conditions to not be accurately released to their next of kin. I really don't see any parents being told that their kid was sick with something else and they could not go see them, and oh by the way there being sent to a better hospital for treatment. 
Okay that rebuttal is full of more holes than a snowflake, so yeah I guess I agree with the previous posters...


----------



## vicker

This quote of a friends's friend, on an, almost, unrelated topic, seems, somehow, appropriate. 

_"I am of a mind, and not much one, to suggest that us human types, at least those what dwell between sea and shining sea, have not actually been trained by or conditioned by external stuff like media, be it social, televised or print. Rather, suspect us human types have created them. If you'd like a commentary on the human condition written by the man in the mirror I offer you 'the news'. But to be gentle with our fault, it's not all our fault. People who know these sorts of things tell us that we are genetically strung this way (and I am now speaking of the whole human being of beings). We have evolved, by way of survival, that it's wise to quickly assess a situation (will it eat me/us or benefit me/us) so speed is/was of the essence. And, it seems, we were more quickly rewarded by being able to avoid bad news, ie. avoid being eaten, ('way to go Grog!') Apparently 3 million years sets a hard habit to break. ( I site a recent Russian new media who chose to report only good news and had an immediate drop in readership of 60%) This seems to be the source of all things tribal. However, as a person interested in these sorts of things I can help but see the call of the great people of faith that runs diametrically opposite of the indwelling, besetting sin of us and them. Paul goes so far as suggesting that there may not be any difference, at least at some level, between men and woman, let alone Jew, Greek etc. So...all this to say it's about how we chose to accept who we can be while holding a bright light on who we are. (whew)"_


----------



## unregistered358967

anahatalotus said:


> Doesn't the millitary have medical professionals? I have lived by a few bases and they all had their own hospitals. Are they staffed by civillians or by millitary doctors and nurses?
> .


I know many different military members in many different bases/states and have asked them. They are the kinds that will tell me "Look, I know about xxx but I can't tell you.." 

But in this case they say there is nothing going on.


----------



## vicker

Trust me when I tell you that few members of our military have secret security clearance, we won't even talk about top secret. The very way that a military base is set up gaurantees that everyone on the place would know of highly abnormal activity in a few minutes. This is why rumor control is such a big thing with them. To think that there could be, on average, almost 300 ebola cases per state, without anyone talking about it, is far, far beyond ridiculous. 

In late 1982, or early 83, a MIG18 landed at Suwon AFB, ROK. It quickly disappeared into a hangar, and, I am sure, emerged in fine shape, after being stripped down to the last screw and reassembled. I know that, at least, two Airmen watched it land while eating their lunch on top of a berm in the bomb dump ( I always brought my own lunch), manning the shops while everyone else were at the chow hall miles away. I promise you, before the security vehicles arrived behind the aircraft, some 2-3 minutes later, one of those airmen alone was responsible for a bunch of people knowing that a MIG18 had just landed, and his security clearance was top secret.


----------



## vicker

Again, the biggest part of a survival mindset is knowing what is a threat, and what is not. You can even turn a perceived threat to your profit, once you know it is not an actual threat. If you go into survival mode every time the news man says "boo"... You'll either be a good customer or dead.  I am hoping you'll be a good customer.


----------



## sand flea

Let's look at it this way... since our first Ebola case - Dr Brantly - came back for treatment, the number of people *monitored and tested *could very well be 14,000. I don't think Coco is fear mongering; just last week the CDC said that ebola will be an on-going epidemic. No, it's not on the news every night anymore. It takes quite a bit of time to follow the alternative bits and snippets; here are some really good sites for more information:

http://shtfdashboard.com [go to Ebola alerts]

http://www.singtomeohmuse.com/viewtopic.php?t=5725&start=4485


----------



## vicker

Well, I can't relay my opinion about Coco's posts without being deleted or receiving infractions. Our opinions differ widely.


----------



## thesedays

chickenista said:


> The logic in me has to disagree.
> If we had infected persons in the US it could not be kept quiet.
> 
> There are just too many people involved.
> The nurses. The doctors.
> The staff at the hospitals.. janitors, maintenance staff. Lab workers.
> And the sheer amount of waste. After just one patient there was a room filled to the ceiling with biohazard materials and the huge kerfuffle over disposal companies not wanting to deal with it.
> 
> If we had multiple people in multiple sites it could not be kept secret.
> This is the land of the whistleblower.
> The land of the tattletale.
> The only way it might be possible is if they were all kept on military bases.. maybe.


And with social media being what it is, there's no way anyone could keep a lid on it. "Hey, Aunt Suzie's in the hospital with Ebola, but I'm not supposed to tell anyone", that kind of thing.

Dr. Ian Crozier did manage to maintain his anonymity until a few weeks ago, when he came forward. He's the "unnamed WHO physician" who was hospitalized at Emory for 6 weeks - and was the sickest of the surviving American patients, by far. Among other things, he was on a ventilator for 12 days, and dialysis for 24 days - longer than any of the other people were hospitalized, period.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/08/h...zier-return-from-the-edge-of-death-.html?_r=0


----------



## CajunSunshine

vicker said:


> Well, I can't relay my opinion about Coco's posts without being deleted or receiving infractions. Our opinions differ widely.


I didn't catch your previously deleted post before it went *poof* but i see bunches of posts that are still here by others who have disagreed with Coco's opinion. 

Maybe it is all in the way it is presented? :shrug:





.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ah ha...I wondered if perhaps an accidental typo was at hand in Coco's post...if so, then maybe something like THIS is what she was referring to?


CDC: More Than *1,400 *People in U.S. Being Actively Monitored for Ebola

As of today, more than 1,400 people in 44 states in the U.S. are being actively monitored by state and local health departments... 


I did not verify it, but here's where that statement came from: 

http://shtfdashboard.com/pandemic/e...00-people-in-us-actively-monitored-for-ebola/


Ok, if it is 1,400, not 14,000...it's easy enough for me to understand what all the mistaken hullabaloo is about.


.


----------



## vicker

Ohhh, y'all are talking about that post. I was thinking more of the original posts of her's. Posts like this one. 
_"we will do what we need to, I'm am so ashamed for my country that did nothing in the 1 fts stage of a deadly pathogen that in a level 4 , this is the big time stage to get out the respirators air filled suits and full coverage.I am a health care worker that just put my notice in. I will not care for anyone anymore due the fact that I have a family of my own. Now is the time to make yourself ready for the unexpected, such as staying in place, not going to dr appointments or work , and to be there for your neighbors . 

I will be pulling my child from the middle school on Monday, and we are doing our best to keep our closest neighbors in our group.

God be with us all at this time" _

and, others on the first two pages. I see a whole bunch of typos there so, yes, that could be a factor.


----------



## CajunSunshine

When I first read those older posts, I remember thinking that perhaps hypervigilance may have played a large part in Coco's thinking... She has family that depends upon her! Speaking from a mother's standpoint, I know I would be a she-bear myself. Ok, that, _and_ a mama tiger. When the security of a family is threatened, any good parent will likely react strongly... So I completely understand the emotions behind that post (_regardless of whether it is rooted in facts or fears_). 

To be truthful, one of (several) reasons why I dropped out of my pre-med classes over 25 years ago was along the lines of this same kind of thinking that Coco expressed. 

I learned that in dire times, the government has absolute authority to commandeer all medical professionals to their posts, regardless of our personal circumstances and wishes.

No thanks. I will go voluntarily or not at all. If I didn't have a dependent child at the time, I may have completed my schooling and may have been first in line to volunteer for Doctors without Borders...

Now I am just an old woman grubbin' in the dirt for herb and root medicines...I'm good.


.


----------



## vicker

I know the feeling. On my very last duty day in the armed forces, my squadron was locked down. It was between mine, and another who were going to be sent somewhere to kill whoever we were told to. That really struck me hard. I'm no coward, and would certainly kill if I needed to, but, who and why? No one could say. In the end it was the others who went, and it was a thankful man who walked out of the gate that night, a free man. On the other hand, it doesn't sound so bad to be ordered to help someone. I'm cool with that.
In other non-news... http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/12/20/us-health-ebola-usa-chicago-idINKBN0JY0M220141220


----------



## thesedays

I certainly wasn't expecting anything like this when the news broke wide open last summer. Until I saw him climb out of the ambulance and walk into the hospital, I just figured that he and his colleague, who's also interviewed for the story, would end up in a mass grave somewhere.

http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-ebola-fighters-choice/

And here's another survivor's opinion of the decision. 

http://wpri.com/2014/12/11/mukpo-on-time-magazine-bitter-victory-but-deserved-one/


----------



## Coco

well we have over 12 exposures from the CDC lab in Atlanta, and yes it's real time . And I will say the flu vax is not covering this years outbreak, Keep your hands clean, and if your sick stay home.


----------



## vicker

I'm sheltering in place until I have to work Weds. morning, then I'll shelter in my truck to the hospital, where I'll shelter until I shelter in my truck back to the house. Life is getting complicated for sure.


----------



## unregistered358967

The flu has really hit hard here in MN. I didn't get the shot, nor did my kids. We *never *get sick. We all got *something* and I especially got it..just would not go away.

BUT- I quarantined everyone as much as we possibly could and am confident that we didn't spread it around. We've gone a little stir crazy but whatever.. :sing:


----------



## terri9630

2dogs-mom said:


> The flu has really hit hard here in MN. I didn't get the shot, nor did my kids. We *never *get sick. We all got *something* and I especially got it..just would not go away.
> 
> BUT- I quarantined everyone as much as we possibly could and am confident that we didn't spread it around. We've gone a little stir crazy but whatever.. :sing:


We got "something" here too. Not the flu, more of a stomach/intestinal thing. If you know what I mean. Didn't really feel bad but the noises my gut was making........

We've been having a horrible time with our allergies though! Just awful.


----------



## Roadking

Wife has the stomache thing since mid day Christmas... put a serious knik in our holiday travel plans. She's still not up to snuff.

Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

had the flu from Sunday the 21st finally felt almost normal Saturday the 27th , definitely put a damper in our holiday plans also 

but I am good now 

I did get the flu shot and have heard since the bad flu this year did not make the shot 

I am generally very healthy and strong , I can only imagine that a flu like that would do to someone who was weak it might take weeks in which time a bacterial infection would likely set in also , pneumonia a real possibility


----------



## KentuckyDreamer

thesedays said:


> And with social media being what it is, there's no way anyone could keep a lid on it. "Hey, Aunt Suzie's in the hospital with Ebola, but I'm not supposed to tell anyone", that kind of thing.
> 
> Dr. Ian Crozier did manage to maintain his anonymity until a few weeks ago, when he came forward. He's the "unnamed WHO physician" who was hospitalized at Emory for 6 weeks - and was the sickest of the surviving American patients, by far. Among other things, he was on a ventilator for 12 days, and dialysis for 24 days - longer than any of the other people were hospitalized, period.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/08/h...zier-return-from-the-edge-of-death-.html?_r=0


Okay, I am going to show my conflict theorist side 


If you try to google info on any of the so called reality shows it is near impossible to get any info other than the network allows. Ex. one show ended the season with speculation a wife was pregnant. It has been near impossible to find any info even though people just love to gossip.

It is as if the networks have the ability to keep information from surfacing until the season begins...even though the season has been taped months prior.

On one show web sites and photos disappeared from the net.

If the networks have that type of control, the government has so much more.

All that said, I have stopped following the Ebola situation. I am doing what I can for me and mine and being alert. Same as I did when my granddaughter brought home lice.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

I don't know, I ran into some teams for the Amazing Race that just ended, if I knew what week was being taped I could have blabbed about who all was still on it when. BUT, I don't watch the show enough and didn't ask them, I was too busy pointing the young ladies in the right direction as my daughter was doing for a couple. Since all I knew was that I did see some teams that's all the more gossip I could spread. So that's probably how reality shows keep somethings under wraps. A major disease that kills is a lot harder to hide.


----------



## terri9630

terri9630 said:


> We got "something" here too. Not the flu, more of a stomach/intestinal thing. If you know what I mean. Didn't really feel bad but the noises my gut was making........
> 
> We've been having a horrible time with our allergies though! Just awful.


Hubby's got it now. That all of us. Hope it doesn't come round again!!


----------



## unregistered358967

terri9630 said:


> Hubby's got it now. That all of us. Hope it doesn't come round again!!


I hope not either..within our family it seemed to be 3 different strains of the same thing.. but I didn't re-infect anyone else and vice-versa.

What really frustrated me though is that we're always so careful with handwashing, limiting contact with socially diverse areas, eat the right foods, plenty of sleep.. and we still got it.  Blah. 

I hope your husband heals up fast. This is such a bummer time of the year to be down for the count with so much going on with the holidays. :yuck:


----------



## vicker

We've got a LOT of sick right now. I just worked a 13.5 hour shift. No GI problems , most all the non regular stuff is flu or COPD like problems, or both. Almost all are total care patients, elderly or immuno compromised. Hard days at work. Still no signs of that African disease, though.


----------



## terri9630

Was at Dr today with hubby and kids and they said lots of people coming in with viral infections. Not the flu just high fevers. Youngest keeps going up to 103*.


----------



## vicker

Bump
Yeah, there is a non specific virus with flulike symptoms putting a lot of folks in the hospital. And, then there is the flu.


----------



## light rain

Vicker, with a wide spread non specific virus, do they do tests to identify it and if they do, how long does it take to come up with an identification? Who does the research, the CDC?


----------



## light rain

I was on Science Daily and there is a report of a dead American soldier in Texas that came back from Africa and was self-monitoring at home and they found him dead. His 1st Ebola test was negative. My question is why would they let any soldier "self-monitor" at home after a stint in a disease ravaged area?

This makes no sense at all...


----------



## vicker

light rain said:


> Vicker, with a wide spread non specific virus, do they do tests to identify it and if they do, how long does it take to come up with an identification? Who does the research, the CDC?


No, they just test for for flu, I'm pretty sure. I'm still new to all of this.


----------



## BlueRose

That soldier isnt the only one.


----------



## thesedays

light rain said:


> I was on Science Daily and there is a report of a dead American soldier in Texas that came back from Africa and was self-monitoring at home and they found him dead. His 1st Ebola test was negative. My question is why would they let any soldier "self-monitor" at home after a stint in a disease ravaged area?
> 
> This makes no sense at all...


There are different levels of quarantine and monitoring.

And an autopsy revealed that he did not harbor the Ebola virus.


----------



## light rain

Thanks for more info. Did they release the cause of death? If it wasn't suicide then the self-monitoring approach definitely has a down side...


----------



## thesedays

I haven't heard any more about the soldier, not even his name. Some of us on another board believe that his death was most likely alcohol-related.

One of the American survivors (Dr. Sacra) has gone back to Liberia, and another (Ashoka Mukpo, the journalist) is headed back there soon. The epidemic is rapidly fizzling out, at least in cities, and they won't have to worry about quarantines when they return to the States because they're already immune.

Dr. Sacra has a blog on CNN.com right now.


----------



## light rain

Unless they release info. I guess we'll never know what he died from. 

Have any of you heard that they are looking into the possibility that when groups contract/develop/or are expose to Ebola that it may impart immunity to the members of the groups that didn't die from it?

Seems logical but with something as nasty as Ebola you don't want to make false assumptions.


----------



## light rain

Thesedays, are they immune to all strains of the virus or just the one they personally contracted?

We have had 5 pediatric deaths from the flu so far in WI this flu season.  I don't know how many of the children had been vaccinated but the reason given for the high number was that the flu vaccine was not prepared with the particular strain that was the infecting agent.


----------



## thesedays

light rain said:


> Thesedays, are they immune to all strains of the virus or just the one they personally contracted?
> 
> We have had 5 pediatric deaths from the flu so far in WI this flu season. I don't know how many of the children had been vaccinated but the reason given for the high number was that the flu vaccine was not prepared with the particular strain that was the infecting agent.


We've seen a lot of influenza in vaccinated people around here (also Midwest) too. The exact strain used each year is a crapshoot, and they do admit it.

As for your first sentence, the answer is unknown. There are no known cases of a person getting Ebola twice, so it's possible that they have complete immunity to all strains. There have been some cases of people who, in various studies over the years, have antibodies indicating exposure and possible infection with Ebola, but they do not remember getting drastically sick. People in all the epidemics have presented with widely variable symptoms, so it is possible that some people have had it and didn't know it.

Just days after he was discharged from isolation, Dr. Sacra was admitted to a local hospital with a fever, which made some people wonder if his Ebola infection had reignited and naturally frightened a lot of people. Within a matter of hours, he was diagnosed with bronchitis and was sent home 2 or 3 days later. He's also had an ongoing eye issue for which he's still being treated. I'm not the only person who thinks his age (52) has had a lot to do with that; the survival rate drops off drastically after age 40.


----------



## thesedays

Sure wish this story was out a few months earlier. While this is not the main point of the story, an unnamed scientist who got Ebola in 1994 after doing a necropsy on a chimpanzee did not transmit it to any of her 74 contacts. For that matter, she didn't find out she had Ebola until much later, because she didn't have all the "classic" symptoms.

http://news.sciencemag.org/africa/2...-anonymous-20-years?intcmp=collection-privacy

TL : DR - it's harder to get than most laypeople realize.


----------

